# Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie



## Susanne (29. Aug. 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

jetzt wird's ernst - lange hab ich mich vor diesem für mich :evil - Thema gedrückt, aber es hilft nichts, es wird Zeit für eine Entscheidung 

Wer mein Bauvorhaben noch nicht kennt: Großer Teich mit möglichst naturnaher Optik. D.h. man sieht nichts von der Folie und auch die Technik sollte möglichst versteckt sein.

Meine Bitte an Euch: Könnt Ihr Euch meine Planung mal anschauen und mir sagen, ob das so funktionieren könnte bzw. ob das so gut ist? 

Habe Bilder angehängt, die es verdeutlichen sollen, was ich meine:

Unter meinem Steg wird es Platz haben für 2 Kästen: 

1. Einen *Pumpsammler *( Pumpsammler von NG bei dem die Pumpe überwintern kann
2. Einen großen *Skimmer *den hab ich noch vom letzten Teich und find ihn klasse

In den Pumpsammler soll die *Pumpe*. *Welche Pumpe? Noch kein Plan, gerne Empfehlungen. *(Höhenunterschied Wasseroberfläche zur Techik außerhalb des Teiches bzw. der Quelle ca. 1 Meter)

Die Pumpe pumpt dann das Wasser aus dem Pumpsammler zur *UV-Anlage *(hier hatte ich schon eine Empfehlung erhalten, finde den Zettel aber gerade nicht, was  meint Ihr dazu?).

Nach der UV-Anlage kommt dann ein *Spaltsieb*, das u.a. die Fichtennadeln und ggf. geklumpte Algen rausfischen soll - hier gerne auch Empfehlungen!

Nach dem Spaltsieb könnte ein Filter kommen. Da ich nur wenig Fische (Goldorfen + ggf. kleine heimische Fische) halten werde, versuch ichs erstmal ohne (hattet ihr mir in einem anderen Fred schon empfohlen).

Nach dem Spaltsieb geht das Wasser also zur Quelle und dann zurück in den Teich.

Im Teich liegen dann 2 Schläuche, einer davon an der tiefsten Stelle, der andere an der anderen Seite des Teiches. Auf dem Ende der Schläuche steckt je ein *Saugvorfilter *von NG Was haltet ihr davon? Hier auch noch Fragen wie: Muss man das regelmäßig sauber machen und wie "lagere" ich das am besten im Teich? Ich hab ja Sand am Boden. Soll ich den Vorfilter auf Steine "betten"? 

Die Schläuche führen dann zum Pumpsammler, wie der Skimmer auch. Wenn ich das Prinzip richtig verstanden habe, saugen die 2 Leitungen + der Skimmer dann das Wasser aus dem Teich, weil die Pumpe im Pumpsammler den Pumpsammler "leer" pumpt und dadurch Wasser durch die Leitungen aus dem Teich wieder in den Pumpsammler läuft.

So wie es aussieht, kann man an den Pumpsammmler 2"-*Schläuche *anschließen. Hatte bisher glaube ich 1,5"-Schläuche. Was meint ihr ist die richtige Zoll-Größe für meine Schläuche? Hab auch noch kein Plan, was die UV-Anlage und das Spaltsieb für Zoll-Anschlüsse hat.

Sodele - hab ich was Wichtiges vergessen?

Bin sehr gespannt, was ihr sagt - diese Überlegungen haben mich hunderte von grauen Haaren gekostet, also bitte ganz vorsichtig antworten, damit ich nicht bald ganz grau rumlauf :shock

Vielen  Dank schon einmal im Voraus!

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Auslogge 89 (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Warum willst du denn da ne UVC Lampe reinhängen? Die löst nicht wirklich Probleme, kostet nur Geld und mit vielen vielen Pflanzen (eig. selbstredend, da ja Teich in Naturiptik) siehts ne nur besser aus, sondern du bekommst das Wasser auch klar usw..


----------



## Susanne (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Hallo Andreas,

UVC Lampe nur bei Bedarf zum Zuschalten und anschließend Algenklümpchen aus dem Spaltsieb löffeln. Pflanzen will ich natürlich viel im Teich haben (soweit möglich), habe aber weder Filtergraben noch massig Platz im Teich. Zudem gehe ich davon aus, dass die Pflanzen die ersten Jahre brauchen, bis sie richtig wachsen und das Wasser klar machen. Daher dachte ich an diese Lampe.

Was meinst Du zum Rest der Planung?

Grüßle Susanne


----------



## Auslogge 89 (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Hmm, die Sache ist nur die, dass die Lampe ja nur die vorhandenen Algen abtötet, die dann verklumpen und vom Filter eingesaugt werden. Es entstehen ja aber immer wieder neue, da müsstest du die Lampe dann schon 24/7 anlassen. Ganz nebenbei tötet sie aber auch nützliche Lebewesen, die mit angesaugt werden, und das liegt dann ja sicher nicht in deinem Sinn..

Zu den anderen Sachen kann ich dir leider nicht wirklich was sagen, ich bin ein Fan von techniklosen Teichen bzw. von welchen mit möglichst wenig und einfacher Technik. Kenne mich da also nicht so gut aus.

Haben hier doch genug Filterprofis und Technikfreaks, da wird sich schon einer zu Wort melden


----------



## Susanne (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Dass sich die Technikfreaks noch zu Wort melden hoffe ich auch - ich bin ja uach kein Technikfan.

Wegen Lebewesen, die angesaugt werden: Das hoffe ich zu vermeiden mit dem Saugvorfilter. Es sollten dort also keine Lebewesen ankommen wie Libellenlarven etc. - die würden eh durch die Pumpe zerhäkselt bevor sie in der UV-Anlage landen. Was die UV-Lampe sonst noch so abtötet - kein Plan. Vom Filter werden die Algen nicht eingesaugt (hab ja keinen ) - die landen ja alle im Spaltsieb und klar - wenn neue entstehen muss die Lampe halt wieder an - solange die abgetöteten Algen aus dem Kreislauf kommen und nicht als Nährstoffe wieder im Teich landen ...

Aber jetzt schau ich mal hoffnungsvoll zu den Technikfreaks ... und morgen wieder ins Forum.

Guts Nächtle
Susanne


----------



## Zacky (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*



Susanne schrieb:


> 1. Einen *Pumpsammler *( Pumpsammler von NG bei dem die Pumpe überwintern kann
> 2. Einen großen *Skimmer *den hab ich noch vom letzten Teich und find ihn klasse



...habe leider keine echte von den NG-Systemen, so dass ich dazu lieber nix sagen möchte...



Susanne schrieb:


> In den Pumpsammler soll die *Pumpe*. *Welche Pumpe? Noch kein Plan, gerne Empfehlungen. *(Höhenunterschied Wasseroberfläche zur Techik außerhalb des Teiches bzw. der Quelle ca. 1 Meter)



...das hängt von deiner gewünschten Umwälzleistung ab...aber da sie das Wasser durch Schläuche zum Spalsiebfilter schickt, muss sie zumindest ordentlich Druck aufbauen...auch die Teichgröße ist wichtig (habe ich jetzt bestimmt irgendwo überlesen) und dein Bachlauf soll ja wiederum auch nicht zum reißenden Strom werden...




Susanne schrieb:


> Die Pumpe pumpt dann das Wasser aus dem Pumpsammler zur *UV-Anlage *(hier hatte ich schon eine Empfehlung erhalten, finde den Zettel aber gerade nicht, was  meint Ihr dazu?).



...UV ist schön, wenn man sie hat, ist aber kein Muss...sie im Kreislauf zu integrieren und bei Bedarf dazu schalten macht Sinn, dann würde ich sie aber eher in einen Bypass legen, der trocken liegen, solange die UVC nicht gebraucht wird...



Susanne schrieb:


> Nach der UV-Anlage kommt dann ein *Spaltsieb*, das u.a. die Fichtennadeln und ggf. geklumpte Algen rausfischen soll - hier gerne auch Empfehlungen!



...das macht so keinen Sinn, denke ich...die Nadeln liegen am Grund bzw. im Skimmerkorb...die Pumpensaugleitungen willst Du mit einem Vorfilter versehen, wo der gröbere Schmutz ja schon zurück gehalten werden sollte...auch wird die Pumpe die NAdeln nicht schreddern und weiterbefördern, eher verstopfen die Nadeln das Pumpenrad...



Susanne schrieb:


> Nach dem Spaltsieb geht das Wasser also zur Quelle und dann zurück in den Teich.



...das heißt, Du hast einen Compactsieve II...???



Susanne schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, kann man an den Pumpsammmler 2"-*Schläuche *anschließen. Hatte bisher glaube ich 1,5"-Schläuche. Was meint ihr ist die richtige Zoll-Größe für meine Schläuche? Hab auch noch kein Plan, was die UV-Anlage und das Spaltsieb für Zoll-Anschlüsse hat.



...je größer der Schlauchdurchmesser, desto weniger Energieufwand...also 2"...


----------



## Nori (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Zum NG System würde ich sagen:
Nimm auf alle Fälle sehr lange Ansaugfilter bzw.verbinde z.B. 2 Stücke zu je einem Meter pro Ansaugstelle.
Die Verbindung vom Ansaugfilter zum Sammler sollte eine Verrohrung sein und keine Schläuche.

Preislich günstiger kommst du bestimmt mit einer herkömmlich Lösung mit Bodenabläufen, was bei 2 Abläufen und einem Skimmer mit jeweils 110-er Rohren einen ordentlichen Flow bringen würde.

...und genau da sehe ich momentan etwas den Nachteil des NG-Systems - da hast du 3 mal 50mm - das bedeutet etwa 15000 Liter/h - und das bei 80.000 Liter Volumen???


Gruß Nori


----------



## Sandra1976 (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Hallo Susanne,
bin jetzt auch kein Technikfreak aber wir haben auch nach NG-System unseren Teich und unsere Filteranlage gebaut und sind sehr zufrieden. 
Wir haben auch einen Pumpenschacht der im Teich steht mit 3 Anschlüssen. 1. Skimmer, 2. Flachwasserzone, 3. auf dem Boden in 2 Meter Tiefe. Allerdings habe ich keinen Sand etc. als Substrat. Wir haben den Langzeitfilter mit Vorsieb und Eiweißabschäumer (allerdings haben wir Kois) von NG mit zuschaltbarer 55 Watt UVC Lampe (liegt als Bypass). Als Pumpe betreiben wir die 7500 von NG, der Rücklauf erfolgt über einen ca. 3,5 m langen Bachlauf. Unser Teich ist jetzt 2 Jahre alt, die UVC seit Juni diesen Jahres ausgeschaltet und wir haben glasklares Wasser. Ich habe sehr sehr viele Nährstoff "ziehende" Pflanzen wie __ Rohrkolben, Hängeseggen, Sumpfiris in verschiedenen Farben, __ Hechtkraut etc. gepflanzt und bin immer wieder mal wieder dabei neues an Pflanzen zu ergänzen. Ich denke, das ist wirklich das A und O. Das einzig nervige aber das liegt bei uns an den Kois, die halt doch viel Dreck machen und gerne den Boden aufwühlen, ist dass ich alle 2 -3 Tage den Vorsieb/Spaltsieb reinigen muss, damit die Schwammfilter und Japanmatten nicht zu schnell "zu" gehen. Ist nur eine Sache von 3 Min. muss aber gemacht sein.
Falls du noch Fragen hast sag Bescheid. 
VG Sandra


----------



## Susanne (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

vielen lieben Dank für Eure schnellen Antworten. Da ich Rückfragen/Verständnisfragen habe, geh ich zusätzlich in die einzelnen Themen. 

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Susanne (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*



Zacky schrieb:


> ...habe leider keine echte von den NG-Systemen, so dass ich dazu lieber nix sagen möchte...



Ich bin nicht mit NG verheiratet - im Gegenteil. Wenn es eine Alternative zu kaufen gibt, habe ich da auch nichts dagegen. Ich wollte halt nur eine Pumpe betreiben und finde das Prinzip des Pumpsammlers gut. Zum was Selberbauen fehlt mir die Zeit und die Freude an Technik . Was nützt Du als "Pumpsammler"?




Zacky schrieb:


> ...das hängt von deiner gewünschten Umwälzleistung ab...aber da sie das Wasser durch Schläuche zum Spalsiebfilter schickt, muss sie zumindest ordentlich Druck aufbauen...auch die Teichgröße ist wichtig (habe ich jetzt bestimmt irgendwo überlesen) und dein Bachlauf soll ja wiederum auch nicht zum reißenden Strom werden...



Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass die Pumpleistung abhängig ist wie Du sagst a) von der Wassermenge, die man gerne im Bachlauf hätte unter Berücksichtigung der Höhendifferenz etc. und b) den Geräten, die im Anschluss kommen, die ja diese Wassermengen auch durchlassen müssen. Wasser werde ich (rechnerisch geschätzt) ca. 80 m³ haben. In wie weit hat die Wassermenge des Teiches Einfluss auf den Pump-Kreislauf? Da ich nicht vorhabe einen Filter zu betreiben, muss ich ja eh die Pumpe nicht die ganze Zeit durchlaufen lassen - sprich eine permanente Umwälzung des Teichwassers habe ich a) nicht geplant b) hat sich mir der Sinn dazu noch nicht erschlossen?? Frage würd ich daher gerne zurückgeben: Wieviel Wasser sollte denn eine Pumpe bei einem 80 m³-Teich mit wenig Fischen Deiner Meinung nach umwälzen?




Zacky schrieb:


> ...UV ist schön, wenn man sie hat, ist aber kein Muss...sie im Kreislauf zu integrieren und bei Bedarf dazu schalten macht Sinn, dann würde ich sie aber eher in einen Bypass legen, der trocken liegen, solange die UVC nicht gebraucht wird...



Hört sich interessant an! Was ist ein Bypass (hört sich so nach Herzoperation an) und wie baue ich das in den Kreislauf ein/an?



Zacky schrieb:


> ...das macht so keinen Sinn, denke ich...die Nadeln liegen am Grund bzw. im Skimmerkorb...die Pumpensaugleitungen willst Du mit einem Vorfilter versehen, wo der gröbere Schmutz ja schon zurück gehalten werden sollte...auch wird die Pumpe die NAdeln nicht schreddern und weiterbefördern, eher verstopfen die Nadeln das Pumpenrad...



Mhhh, daran hab ich nicht gedacht. Okay - die Nadeln, die am Teichboden liegen werden dann wohl dort bleiben bzw. vermutlich den Saugvorfilter verstopfen ... Und die Nadeln, die über den Skimmer reinkommen, werden wohl den Weg durch die Pumpe gehen und diese hoffentlich nicht verstopfen. Der Korb im Skimmer hält die Nadeln nicht zurück - ist zu grobmaschig. Ob ich den Skimmer-Korb noch mit einem zusätzlichen Gitter auslegen sollte?



Zacky schrieb:


> ...das heißt, Du hast einen Compactsieve II...???



äh ... ahhh ... hab grad mal gegooglet, was ein Compactsieve II ist ... also ich hab noch kein Spaltsieb/Siebbogen oder sonstiges ... das muss ich noch kaufen ... da bin ich also noch flexibel und kann Spaltsieb und Pumpe aufeinander abstimmen. In meinem Besitz ist bisher nur der Skimmer.




Zacky schrieb:


> ...je größer der Schlauchdurchmesser, desto weniger Energieufwand...also 2"...



Gut - dann ist wenigstens mal eine Entscheidung gefallen - es werden 2"-Leitungen (schreibe jetzt bewußt nicht Schlauch, da das ja auch noch offen ist wie ich weiter unten gelesen habe)


----------



## Susanne (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*



Nori schrieb:


> Zum NG System würde ich sagen:
> Nimm auf alle Fälle sehr lange Ansaugfilter bzw.verbinde z.B. 2 Stücke zu je einem Meter pro Ansaugstelle.



Hab hier im Forum schon was Selbstgebasteltes gesehen aus Regenrinnenschutz und Verrohrungsteilen ... ich merke mir hier auf jeden Fall, dass 1 Meter Ansaugstelle besser wäre. Du hast sicher einen Grund für diese Aussage - könntest Du mir den noch erläutern - geht's darum, dass die Ansaugfilter damit nicht so schnell verstopfen?



Nori schrieb:


> Die Verbindung vom Ansaugfilter zum Sammler sollte eine Verrohrung sein und keine Schläuche.


Da bin ich auch noch total offen - wußte gar nicht, dass man im Teich auch mit Rohren arbeiten kann im Wasser. Besteht da nicht die Gefahr des Platzens der Rohre im Winter an den Stellen, wo die Rohre im Frostbereich sind?



Nori schrieb:


> Preislich günstiger kommst du bestimmt mit einer herkömmlich Lösung mit Bodenabläufen, was bei 2 Abläufen und einem Skimmer mit jeweils 110-er Rohren einen ordentlichen Flow bringen würde.


Meinst Du mit herkömmliche Lösung Bodenablauf den Part mit Loch in Folie schneiden? Der ist bei mir def. vorbei und def. keine Wahlgewesen. Oder meinst Du einen anderen Bodenablauf, den man auf die Folie verlegen kann? Bei "ordentlichem Flow" sehe ich ehrlich gesagt Gefahr für die Lebewesen im Teich (Libellenlarven, __ Kröten etc.) oder ist der Bodenablauf, den Du meinst, auch entsprechend geschätzt? Hier bräuchte ich noch etwas mehr Input, um das verstehen zu können. Ob es nun 110-er Rohre sind oder 2"-Rohre ist mir letztendlich egal - es muss halt funktionieren und darf keine Tierchen schreddern.



Nori schrieb:


> ...und genau da sehe ich momentan etwas den Nachteil des NG-Systems - da hast du 3 mal 50mm - das bedeutet etwa 15000 Liter/h - und das bei 80.000 Liter Volumen???



Auch an Dich die Frage: In wieweit ist die Durchlaufmenge pro Stunde abhängig vom Teichvolumen? So viel Dreck kann da doch gar nicht reinfallen von außen ... und von innen kommt ja nicht so viel Dreck, da ich die paar Fische nicht füttern werde.


----------



## Susanne (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*



Sandra1976 schrieb:


> Hallo Susanne,
> bin jetzt auch kein Technikfreak aber wir haben auch nach NG-System unseren Teich und unsere Filteranlage gebaut und sind sehr zufrieden.
> Wir haben auch einen Pumpenschacht der im Teich steht mit 3 Anschlüssen. 1. Skimmer, 2. Flachwasserzone, 3. auf dem Boden in 2 Meter Tiefe. Allerdings habe ich keinen Sand etc. als Substrat. Wir haben den Langzeitfilter mit Vorsieb und Eiweißabschäumer (allerdings haben wir Kois) von NG mit zuschaltbarer 55 Watt UVC Lampe (liegt als Bypass). Als Pumpe betreiben wir die 7500 von NG, der Rücklauf erfolgt über einen ca. 3,5 m langen Bachlauf. Unser Teich ist jetzt 2 Jahre alt, die UVC seit Juni diesen Jahres ausgeschaltet und wir haben glasklares Wasser. Ich habe sehr sehr viele Nährstoff "ziehende" Pflanzen wie __ Rohrkolben, Hängeseggen, Sumpfiris in verschiedenen Farben, __ Hechtkraut etc. gepflanzt und bin immer wieder mal wieder dabei neues an Pflanzen zu ergänzen. Ich denke, das ist wirklich das A und O. Das einzig nervige aber das liegt bei uns an den Kois, die halt doch viel Dreck machen und gerne den Boden aufwühlen, ist dass ich alle 2 -3 Tage den Vorsieb/Spaltsieb reinigen muss, damit die Schwammfilter und Japanmatten nicht zu schnell "zu" gehen. Ist nur eine Sache von 3 Min. muss aber gemacht sein.
> Falls du noch Fragen hast sag Bescheid.
> VG Sandra



Hört sich gut an, dass es so funktioniert und das trotz der Kois. Wie oft habt ihr die UVC angeschaltet gehabt bevor ihr sie ganz ausgeschalten habt?
Pflanzen werde ich natürlich auch - das war ja neben dem Skimmer alles was ich im letzten Teich hatte und das ging auch ganz gut. 
Alle 2-3 Tage Vorsieb/Spaltsieb reinigen ist kein Problem, ab und zu bin ich ja auch daheim 
Was mich noch zum Pumpsammler interessieren würde: Wo hat der seine Ansaugstellen, sind die alle auf einer Seite und wenn ja auf der 30cm oder auf der 40 cm langen Seite? Bei NG finde ich nur Prinzipzeichnungen und kein Foto vom Pumpsammler - nur von dem Saugsammler und das ist ja was anderes ... Falls Du also ein Foto hast  Ich muss mir nämlich auch noch Gedanken machen, wie ich den Pumpsammler unter dem Steg befestige ... er soll dort nämlich "hängen" und zwar neben dem Skimmer.


----------



## Nori (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Hallo Susanne:
Zu1)
 Im Teich (und nicht in einem Pflanzenfilter etc) solltest du die feine Variante der Ansaugfilter nehmen  - nicht zuletzt wegen der __ Molche etc.) - und eben diese feine Variante kenn ich nicht aus dem Baumarkt.
Ich bastel ja auch viel, aber den Ansaugfilter für meine Pumpe hab ich bei NG gekauft.
Ich würde auch nicht nur mit 50 cm arbeiten, sondern mindestens mit 1m oder noch länger - die Teile müssen auch mal gereinigt werden - da reicht aber auch ein Besen vom Ufer aus etc.)

Zu 2)
Die Verrohrung ist komplett unter Wasser auch den Sammler hat seinen Anschlussbereich komplett unter Wasser - da passiert nichts.

Zu3)
Wenn du nicht schneiden willst fällt der BA sowieso aus.

Zu 4)
Ich bin jemand, der mit der Durchlaufmenge eher niedriger ansetzt - "Hardliner" werden dir sagen, dass das Teichvolumen bei Koi-Haltung einmal pro Stunde durch den Filter muss.
Ich sehe das etwas gelassener - schon allein weil ein so großer Teich eher weniger Filterunterstützung braucht  - aber alle 2-3 Stunden sollte der Teichinhalt schon mal durch den Filter.
Ob das nat. dann noch mit der NG-Philosophie konform geht - ich glaube nicht, weil deren Filter auch auf wesentlich kleinere Wassermengen ausgelegt sind (ehrlich gesagt halte ich von den NG-Rieselfiltern wenig - NG selbst setzt ja auch bei größeren Anlagen Vliesfilter ein, weil es eben nicht mit den Rieselkistchen geht)


Gruß Nori


----------



## Zacky (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*



Susanne schrieb:


> Zum was Selberbauen fehlt mir die Zeit und die Freude an Technik . Was nützt Du als "Pumpsammler"?



......ich habe mir eine Sammelkammer unter Wasserlinie selbst gemauert und dort gehen meine 4 Leitungen mit jeweils 110er Rohr rein...dies ist auch gleich meine Vofiltereinheit, wo ich via Schwerkraftfilterung eine große Siebpatrone betreibe...



Susanne schrieb:


> In wie weit hat die Wassermenge des Teiches Einfluss auf den Pump-Kreislauf?



...entsprechend passend muss die Pumpe sein, was Fördermenge und Höhe bzw. druckseitige Leistung betrifft...du kannst sicherlich auch mit einer 6000 l/h Pumpe und einer 2"Leitung arbeiten, aber die wird Dir nicht die 3 Ansaugstellen wirklich nutzbar machen...meine Meinung...

...dazu sei die Info meinerseits angemerkt, dass ich im Schwimmteich *nur einen* Skimmer mit einer 8500 l/h Pumpe ansauge und die "frisst" mal schlappe 250 W...:evil...das ändere ich beim Umbau auf eine Schwerkraftlösung mit energie-sparender Pumpe...



Susanne schrieb:


> Da ich nicht vorhabe einen Filter zu betreiben, muss ich ja eh die Pumpe nicht die ganze Zeit durchlaufen lassen - sprich eine permanente Umwälzung des Teichwassers habe ich a) nicht geplant b) hat sich mir der Sinn dazu noch nicht erschlossen??



...Wie willst Du dann deinen Teich sauber bekommen bzw. sauber halten? Ohne Filter? Kein NG-Pflanzgraben oder ähnliches? Wozu dann die 3 Ansaugstellen - 2 x Bodenabsaugung und 1 x Skimmerkasten? Sandra hat ja wenigstens einen Langzeitfilter, quasi als Biostufe und einen Vorfilter in Form eines Siebfilters. 



Susanne schrieb:


> Wieviel Wasser sollte denn eine Pumpe bei einem 80 m³-Teich mit wenig Fischen Deiner Meinung nach umwälzen?



...ich würde bei dem Volumen und daraus entsprechend zu erwartender Oberfläche mind. mit 20.000 l/h Umwälzleistung rechnen...eher würde ich mehr machen, um genügend "Geschwindigkeit" auf die Oberfläche zu bringen, damit sich Schmutz gar nicht erst so recht absetzen kann und im Skimmer landet...



Susanne schrieb:


> Hört sich interessant an! Was ist ein Bypass (hört sich so nach Herzoperation an) und wie baue ich das in den Kreislauf ein/an?



...ein Bypass ist eine Zweitleitung die parallel läuft, was mit mit einem einfachen Abzweig machbar ist...im Grunde genommen wie eine Raststätte auf der Autobahn - nur das Du dann die Hauptfahrbahn einfach kurz hinter der Einfahrt und kurz vor der Ausfahrt dann sperrst, wenn Du die UVC betreiben musst/willst...


...jetzt hätte ich noch ein paar generelle Anmerkungen...

Da hier in diesem Thread auch davon gesprochen wurde, dass keine Kleinstlebewesen durch die UVC getötet werden sollen und so weiter, mag ich dazu nur sagen, dass die Tierchen bereits im Pumpensammelschacht ihr jehes Ende finden werden...dort werden sie ja schließlich als erstes hin gesaugt und werden dann durch die Pumpe angesaugt und geschreddert durch die UVC über das Sieb geschoben...

Keine Pumpe hat einen so feinen Vorfilterkorb, dass diese Kleinstlebewesen nicht eingesaugt werden. Auch der NG-Saugvorfilter ist nicht so fein, dass diese Tierchen unbeschadet im Teich bleiben, denn - wenn er so fein wäre, würde er auch keinen Schmutz ansaugen.

Auch weiß ich gar nicht, was ihr alle mit den Foliendurchbrüchen habt. Machen doch 1000'e Andere doch auch und geht gut!? Naja, auch egal...aber dennoch kann man auch über der Folie einen normalen Bodenablauf einbauen.

Da viele ihre Teiche mit dem NG-System ausgestattet haben, wurden doch diese Ansaugrohre in eine entsprechende Vertiefung gelegt und später häufig mit NG-Verbundmatten und Mörtel abgedeckt. Das Prinzip kann man doch auch mit den normalen Bodenabläufen praktizieren...und entsprechende Mulden und Gruben ausheben, dann die Folien rein, anschließend die Bodenabläufe und die 110er Rohre in die "Kanäle" gelegt, Verbundmatte drauf und zumörteln. Das alles schön sauber angepasst, müsste doch genauso funktionieren.

Du hattest dann richtige Bodenabläufe, wo __ Molche, Fische, Nadeln und alles gröbere ganz locker hindurch geht und nix wird getötet, verletzt oder kann so leicht verstopfen. Dann deinen Pumpenschacht als Sammelkammer mit einem größeren Auslass / weiterführende Verbindung versehen, dort eine Filtermatte vorgestellt, dahinter einen zweiten Pumpenschacht mit Pumpe und ab geht's in die UVC und letztendlich in den Bachlauf.

Und zu guter Letzt, würde ich noch ein oder zwei weitere Einläufe zurück in den Teich planen, damit ich halt die 20.000-30.000 l//h nicht über den Bachlauf schieben muss. Aber ein richtiger Filter wäre mir erst einmal wichtiger.


----------



## Nori (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

@ Zacky:
Ist ne gute Idee mit den "Aufputz"-Bodenabläufen - würde bei mir erste Wahl sein, da ich die normale BA-Variante auch nicht mag.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Zacky (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

...man müsste es einfach probieren, aber ich denke, dass es funktionieren sollte...ist aber etwas mehr Aufwand bzw. auch viel Feinarbeit gefragt...


----------



## Digicat (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Hmm ... Vertiefung für den BA ... denke da macht keine Folie wirklich spaß, vielleicht eine 0,5mm starke 

Was spricht dagegen den BA auf der Folie mit Innotec Adheseal zu fixieren und dann Substrat (5-8mm Kies) rundum auf zu füllen.
Vorher sollte man schon eine großflächige Grube ausheben, so groß das die Folie sich sehr gut an die Grube anpaßt.
Falls Ihr, Rico (Zacky) und Nori, das mit der Vertiefung gemeint habt, sorry dann habe ich ein falsches Bild im Kopf gehabt 

Das KG-Rohr kann man dann mit Folie-Reststücke und Adheseal fixieren bzw. wegtarnen.

Wenn ich soweit bin werde ich in meinem Teichbau-Thread darüber berichten, allerdings wird das noch ein bisserl dauern .


----------



## Zacky (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Servus Helmut...

...das mit der Vertiefung meine ich schon so in etwa, wie Du beschrieben hast...

Die eine Variante wäre halt, eine Grube auszuheben, dort die Folie rein und dann ringsum mit Substrat auffüllen. Das so etwas funktioniert, sieht man ja auch in den Bilderm von Werner (wp3d), denn er hat ja optisch normale Bodenabläufe und Substrat am Grund. Da ich jedoch wegen des Substrates am Grund immer skeptisch bin - da ich denken wollen würde, dass sich dort drin Schmuddel fest setzt, ähnlich dem AQ - würde ich persönlich dann die andere Variante so wählen, dass ich dann den Teichgrund später mit der Verbundmatte auslege und den Boden zur Gänze vermörteln würde. So hätte man einen festen Boden unter den Füßen, eine saubere Fläche für die Optik und der große Bodenablauf wäre drin...in dem Fall der Teichvermörtelung interessiert es doch eh' niemanden, wieviele Falten die Folie schlägt......auch wäre das für mich sowieso die generelle Alternative, wenn ich einfach nur Folie am Stück in den Teich lege...die Rinnen, Gräben oder wie man es bezeichnen will, ist doch bei dem NG-Zielsaugsystem doch eh' meistens Voraussetzung.


----------



## Susanne (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Hallo Zusammen,

vielleicht hab ich ja den Teich zu gut "getarnt" - aber bei mir ist die Folie ja bereits drin und die Wände sind alle bereits vermörtelt und der Sand am Boden ist schon drin. Den könnte ich natürlich nochmal rauskratzen, wobei unter dem Sand Vlies liegt und das bekomme ich nicht wirklich mehr raus. D.h. betonieren wäre grundsätzlich noch möglich - halt aufs Vlies - somit wäre ein großer Bodenablauf auch möglich. Was ich noch nicht verstanden habe ist, wie die Fische, __ Molche etc. dann wieder aus der Sammelkammer rauskommen ... ohne, dass das Wasser auch mit rausgeht, weil das soll ja über die Pumpe dann zum Spaltsieb und dann in den Bachlauf.

Und wegen Filter: Ich habe den Fachbeitrag von StefanS so verstanden, dass man Filter nur benötigt, um Fischkot "unschädlich" zu machen - also Nitrit in Nitrat (oder umgekehert - hab ich vergessen) umzuwandeln. Für Laubeintrag würde ein Filter aber nichts bringen und wegen dem Schwarm Goldorfen hätte ich jetzt kein Filter hergetan. Werde ja auch Pflanzen im Teich haben - hab ja 1 Pflanzebene dafür vorgesehen und 2 Buchten. Wenn das nicht reicht, kann ich ja immer noch Filter nachrüsten ... aber da frag ich dann nochmal extra - weil das überfordert mich jetzt geistig total ... ist eh schon eine Herausforderung für mich, mir das alles vorzustellen, was ihr so schreibt.

Meine Erkenntisse bisher:

Verrohrung im Teich mit min. 2" Rohren
Der Skimmer braucht am meisten Power, d.h. ich muss die Schieber im Pumpsammler bei den Teichleitungen eher etwas zuschieben und den für den Skimmer ganz offen lassen.
Bypass für die UVC-Anlage, wie ich den Abzweig mach, hab ich allerdings noch nicht verstanden, oder kann ich über Wasser auch  mit Rohren arbeiten? Wenn Ihr mir da noch ein paar Links zu den entsprechenden Teilen habt wäre ich sehr dankbar!
Rohre am Teichboden fixieren - mehrere Möglichkeiten - und auf jeden Fall ein NG-Fein-Vorfilter.

Offen ist für mich noch das Thema großer Bodenablauf und 2 Kästen im Teich einer als Pumpsammler ohne Pumpe und einen danach als Pumpenschacht.
Und wegen allem anderen muss ich nachher nochmal in Ruhe lesen - meine Jungs wollen jetzt nur los zum Kajak-Fahren (auf dem Neckar) - und ich geh natürlich mit. Bis heute Abend!

Grüßle
Susanne

P.S. Noch ein Bild vom Teich anbei


----------



## Susanne (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

So - jetzt versuche ich nochmal meine Gedanken zu ordnen:

In den Teich kommen 2 Rohre, die zu einem  bzw. 2 Bodenabläufen führen. 

Meine Fragen hierzu:

a) Müssen es 110er Rohre sein oder gehen auch 50ger Rohre - bzw. sind 50ger Rohre nicht sogar besser, weil der Sog stärker ist? Oder gehen bei den 50ger Rohren die Tiere (__ Molche und Co) beim Ansaugen nach oben kaputt?
b) Muss es ein Bodenablauf sein oder können die Rohre auch einfach "offen" liegen bleiben?

Die 2 Rohre führen zu einem Plastikkasten. In diesen Plastikkasten führt ebenfalls ein Rohr vom Skimmer rein. Vor dem Ausgang dieses Plastikkastens steht eine Filtermatte. Im Kasten steht ein Gitter, dass Kleintiere rauskrabbeln können. Der Kasten ist oben offen.

Meine Fragen hierzu:

c) Wie verbinde ich die Rohre mit dem Plastikkasten?
d) Was für einen Plastikkasten kann ich dazu nutzen - eine Mörtelmischwanne?
e) Macht es Sinn die 3 Eingänge (2xTeich + 1xSkimmer) durch je einen Schieber regulierbar zu machen?
f) Können/sollen/müssen die 3 Eingänge alle auf einer Höhe sein?
g) Muss der Ausgang auf gleicher Höhe sein oder eher höher oder niedriger als die Eingänge?
h) Was für eine Filtermatte stelle ich vor den Ausgang und wie fixiere ich die am besten?

Der Ausgang des Kastens führt in einen weiteren Kasten. In diesem steht die Pumpe. Die Pumpe pumpt das Wasser aus dem Kasten durch den Ausgang zum Bypass.

Meine Fragen hierzu:

i) muss dieser Kasten geschlossen sein und wenn ja, wie kann ich ihn schließen? (Macht ja sicher Sinn, damit da keine Tiere reinfallen.
j) Kann ich die Verbindung zum Bypass auch noch mit Rohren machen oder sollte ich hier, weil außerhalb des Wassers, lieber einen Schlauch nehmen?
k) Wie baue ich einen Bypass ein?

Vom Bypass geht es dann entweder direkt zum Spaltsieb oder über den Bypass zur UV-Anlage und dann ins Spaltsieb.

Meine Fragen hierzu:

l) Ähnlich wie oben: Wie mache ich das Ende vom Bypass so, dass in jeder "Stellung" das Wasser im Spaltsieb landet, egal ob direkt oder ob über UV-Anlage? Und ebenfalls die Frage Schlauch oder Rohre?

Vom Spaltsieb geht es dann direkt in den Bachlauf, hier möchte ich jedoch die Option offen lassen, einen Filter anzuschließen.

Meine Fragen hierzu:

m) Wie hoch muss ich das Spaltsieb stellen, damit ich einen Filter danach "einbauen" könnte?
n) Muss ich das Spaltsieb und ggf. den Filter im Winter abbauen und im Keller verstauen wegen Frost?

Grundsätzliche Fragen:

Welche Produkte könnt Ihr mir empfehlen für:

1a. Rohre im Teich + ggf. benötigte Verbindungen/Kleber ...
1b. Soweit benötigt: Bodenablauf
2. Rohre/Schläuche außerhalb des Teiches
3. Kästen zum Verbasteln als Sammelschacht und als Pumpschacht
4. Pumpe mit möglichst wenig Energieverbrauch, mind. 2"-Anschlüssen (Hatte bisher Pumpe von Teich-Sprick und jetzt schon einen Empfehlung für eine Aquaforte ECOMAX DM-Serie 13000)
5. Spaltsieb  (Bisher gelesen vom CompactSieve II)
6. UV-Anlage (Hab mal gehört, je länger, desto besser?)

Ein paar Eckdaten:

Die Kästen kommen unter den Steg, der noch nicht gebaut ist und entsprechend an die Technik angepaßt wird.
Der Teich wird ca. 80.000 l haben, ist derzeit ohne Wasser,  jedoch schon mit Folie ausgelegt und die Wände fertig vermörtelt.
Das Gelände bei der Technik/beim Steg ist relativ eben. Pumphöhe ist also nur abhängig von der Stellung des Spaltsiebes und ggf. des Filters + max. 50 cm Differenz Wasseroberlinie zur Quelle.

Hab ich was Wichtiges vergessen?

Ihr könnt im Übrigen auch sagen: "Susanne, so wenig Ahnung/Interesse, wie Du hast, ist es wirklich sinnvoller, Du kaufst das NG-System mit den Saugvorfiltern und die Sammelkammer und läßt das mit dem Basteln lieber sein." Wenn Ihr mir aber zutraut, da was zu basteln (und weiter meine vielen Fragen ertragt - dann freue ich mich sehr, wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht und meine vielen Fragen beantwortet. Bevor ich das Thema nicht gelöst habe, kann ich nicht wirklich weiterbauen 

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Susanne


----------



## Zacky (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*



Susanne schrieb:


> a) Müssen es 110er Rohre sein oder gehen auch 50ger Rohre - bzw. sind 50ger Rohre nicht sogar besser, weil der Sog stärker ist?



...besser sind 110er, die Sogwirkung erzielt lediglich eine leistungsstarke Pumpe...



Susanne schrieb:


> b) Muss es ein Bodenablauf sein oder können die Rohre auch einfach "offen" liegen bleiben?



...wenn Du nur Rohre nimmst, dann wenigstens die Siebrohre drauf stecken...

Die 2 Rohre führen zu einem Plastikkasten. In diesen Plastikkasten führt ebenfalls ein Rohr vom Skimmer rein. Vor dem Ausgang dieses Plastikkastens steht eine Filtermatte. Im Kasten steht ein Gitter, dass Kleintiere rauskrabbeln können. Der Kasten ist oben offen.



Susanne schrieb:


> c) Wie verbinde ich die Rohre mit dem Plastikkasten?



...optimal mit Folienflanschen oder Schraubverbindern...



Susanne schrieb:


> d) Was für einen Plastikkasten kann ich dazu nutzen - eine Mörtelmischwanne?



...keine Mörtelwanne, eher eckige Regentonne oder diese "Auer-Boxen" (ich glaube so werden die genannt)...



Susanne schrieb:


> e) Macht es Sinn die 3 Eingänge (2xTeich + 1xSkimmer) durch je einen Schieber regulierbar zu machen?



...ja, auf jeden Fall - wobei Zugschieber eher weniger regeln, als mehr absperren...zum Regeln sind Kugelhähne besser geeignet, aber nicht unbedingt notwendig - also Zugschieber...



Susanne schrieb:


> f) Können/sollen/müssen die 3 Eingänge alle auf einer Höhe sein?



...nein, ist nicht notwendig...sieht aber optisch besser aus...



Susanne schrieb:


> g) Muss der Ausgang auf gleicher Höhe sein oder eher höher oder niedriger als die Eingänge?



...je nach Aufbau der 1.Sammelkammer...würde ich die Einläufe oberhalb machen und 2 Ausläufe in je 110er im unteren Drittel...



Susanne schrieb:


> h) Was für eine Filtermatte stelle ich vor den Ausgang und wie fixiere ich die am besten?



...eine Schaumstoffmatte PPI 20 sollte reichen...im Falle einer Regentonne würde ich, entsprechend meiner vorgeschlagenen Anordnung der Ein- und Ausläufe, über den Ausläufen ein Gitter (Medienauflage) einlegen und darauf dann die Schaumstofffiltermatte legen...

Der Ausgang des Kastens führt in einen weiteren Kasten. In diesem steht die Pumpe. Die Pumpe pumpt das Wasser aus dem Kasten durch den Ausgang zum Bypass.



Susanne schrieb:


> i) muss dieser Kasten geschlossen sein und wenn ja, wie kann ich ihn schließen? (Macht ja sicher Sinn, damit da keine Tiere reinfallen.



...im Falle einer Regentonnenlösung hast Du den Deckel dabei und kannst ihn drauf legen...Auerboxen haben - so glaube ich - auch Deckel...



Susanne schrieb:


> j) Kann ich die Verbindung zum Bypass auch noch mit Rohren machen oder sollte ich hier, weil außerhalb des Wassers, lieber einen Schlauch nehmen?



...Rohre sind gut - PVC-Druckleitung nehmen...Schlauch geht natürlich auch...



Susanne schrieb:


> k) Wie baue ich einen Bypass ein?



...den Bypass für die UVC kannst Du entweder mit Dreiwegeventilen oder halt über 45°Abzweige anschließen, jeweils 2 Kugelhähne vorne und hinten...

Vom Bypass geht es dann entweder direkt zum Spaltsieb oder über den Bypass zur UV-Anlage und dann ins Spaltsieb.

Nein, das ist so nicht ganz sinnvoll...Du gehst von der Pumpe direkt in die Leitung zum Spaltsieb und baust den Bypass mit UVC vor das Spaltsieb...



Susanne schrieb:


> l) Ähnlich wie oben: Wie mache ich das Ende vom Bypass so, dass in jeder "Stellung" das Wasser im Spaltsieb landet, egal ob direkt oder ob über UV-Anlage? Und ebenfalls die Frage Schlauch oder Rohre?



...wie gesagt - Dreiwegeventil oder 45°Abzweig (T-Stück)...

Vom Spaltsieb geht es dann direkt in den Bachlauf, hier möchte ich jedoch die Option offen lassen, einen Filter anzuschließen.

...gute Idee...



Susanne schrieb:


> m) Wie hoch muss ich das Spaltsieb stellen, damit ich einen Filter danach "einbauen" könnte?



...so hoch, dass Du die Filterkammer danach noch stellen kannst und das Wasser immer noch selbständig heraus laufen kann...



Susanne schrieb:


> n) Muss ich das Spaltsieb und ggf. den Filter im Winter abbauen und im Keller verstauen wegen Frost?



...wenn alles frei vom Wasser ist, kann es auch draußen bleiben...nur Abdecken würde ich die Technik trotzdem...die Sammelkammer, die Pumpenkammer und die evtl. Filterkammer würde ich alle leer machen...also an jedem Ein- und Ausgang einen Zugschieber...und einen Schmutzablass am Boden der Behälter...



Susanne schrieb:


> 1a. Rohre im Teich + ggf. benötigte Verbindungen/Kleber ...



...PVC-Druckrohre, PVC-Schlauchleitungen, KG-Rohr und Tangitkleber sowie Adheseal-Kleber/Dichtungsmasse...



Susanne schrieb:


> b. Soweit benötigt: Bodenablauf



...je nachdem was Du nun machen willst...Schwerkraft-Bodenablauf...20-30,-€ bei gängigen Online-Shops...



Susanne schrieb:


> 2. Rohre/Schläuche außerhalb des Teiches



...PVC-Druckleitung bzw. PVC-Druckschlauch, wie selbiger im Teich...



Susanne schrieb:


> 3. Kästen zum Verbasteln als Sammelschacht und als Pumpschacht



...Regentonnen eckig 300 l...Auerboxen...oder halt die NG-Schächte...



Susanne schrieb:


> 4. Pumpe mit möglichst wenig Energieverbrauch, mind. 2"-Anschlüssen (Hatte bisher Pumpe von Teich-Sprick und jetzt schon einen Empfehlung für eine Aquaforte ECOMAX DM-Serie 13000)



...der Tipp mit der Ecomax DM-Serie ist ja von mir...



Susanne schrieb:


> 5. Spaltsieb (Bisher gelesen vom CompactSieve II)



...richtig, ein anderes Spaltsieb als gepumpte Version kenne ich auch nicht weiter...



Susanne schrieb:


> 6. UV-Anlage (Hab mal gehört, je länger, desto besser?



...wenn überhaupt notwendig wird...eine 55 W UVC sollte bei reinem Schwimmteich reichen, ansonsten sagte man wohl mind. 1-2 Watt vor 1000 l Volumen...wäre als ein Minimum von 80 W - UVC...da gibt es aber auch schon gute Lösungen die weniger W haben, aber mind. genauso effizient wie große UVC's...


----------



## fiseloer (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Hallo Zacky,

interessante Idee mit den "Aufputz" Bodenabläufen (entschuldige Nori, hab ich von Dir geklaut).

Am Ende muss ich doch aber trotzdem irgendwo mit den Rohren durch die Folie oder sehe ich das falsch? 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Zacky (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

...naja, man könnte theoretisch auch die komplette Filteranlage innerhalb des Teiches aufbauen und somit jeglichen Foliendruchbruch vermeiden...


----------



## Nori (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Wenn dein Pumpenschacht innerhalb der Folie ist nicht - es würde dann lediglich deine Pumpenleitung, die zur nächsten Kammer führt (oder in deinem Fall zum Siebfilter), herausgeführt werden müssen (ist halt ne Halbschwerkraft-Variante). Dies Leitung  - ich nehme an ein 2" Schlauch - kann aber optisch kaschiert werden (Pflanzen, Steine etc.)
Wenn du in Schwerkraft zur nächsten Kammer willst (also mit 110-er Rohren) dann würde es schon einen oder mehrere Flansche erfordern - ich würde dann aber gleich auf den Sammelschacht innerhalb des Teiches verzichten.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Ulli (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Hallo zusammen,

warum so kompliziert das alles?

Ein Pumpenschacht mit Schläuchen wird nicht funktionieren, das geht nur mit 150er Rohren, sonst zieht die Pumpe den Schacht leer weil nicht genug nachläuft. Zumal bei Susanne die Strecke zum Teichboden relativ weit ist.

Ich würde erstmal den Skimmer umbauen, daß man einen Schlauch oder PVC-Rohr anschliessen kann. Der ist dafür vorgesehen, daß eine Pumpe drin verbaut ist, soweit ich gesehen habe. 

Den Skimmer über Rohr oder Schlauch an ein Y-Stück mit Kugelhahn oder Zugschieber anschliessen.

Dann den Ansaugfilter in den Teich legen, mit 2" Schlauch oder 50er PVC-Rohr zum anderen Eingang des Y-Stücks mit Kugelhahn oder Zugschieber. Dann das Y-Stück an die Pumpe und nach der Pumpe in die UVC und dann in den Spaltfilter.

Das kann man alles sehr schön unter dem Steg installieren, die Pumpe sollte im Wasser sein, auch gerne in einem Kasten etc. Die Zugschieber z.B.kann man dann vom Steg aus bedienen...

Das Y-Stück kann ein 63er PVC-Stück sein, dann ist das relativ neutral, was den Flow angeht.  

Oder was meint Ihr ?

Grüße Ulli


----------



## Poroton (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*



Zacky schrieb:


> ...naja, man könnte theoretisch auch die komplette Filteranlage innerhalb des Teiches aufbauen und somit jeglichen Foliendruchbruch vermeiden...



genau das habe ich vor...
Die Filteranlage wird durch Schalsteine und dem Artlake-System innerhalb des Teiches errichtet. 
Problematisch ist nur die Belastung der Schaltsteine auf die Folie...

Grüße
Poroton

siehe letzten Beitrag
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36339


----------



## Zacky (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*



Ulli schrieb:


> warum so kompliziert das alles?


Hallo Ulli.

Sicherlich würde das alles auch ganz anders und weniger kompliziert sein, jedoch ~ bin ich zumindest ~ bislang immer auf die Wünsche des Themenstarters eingegangen und habe versucht, dass vorhandene bzw. geplante Vorhaben in eine vernünftige Umsetzung zu begleiten. Andere Ratschläge sind immer gerne gesehen und sollten auch ihre Berücksichtigung finden.

Das Ziel des TE ist es, dass in erster Linie keine Kleintiere oder sonstige Kleinstlebewesen durch den Filterkreislauf zu schaden kommen. Dem sollte erst einmal Rechnung getragen werden. Auch sind Selbstbaufiltermodule für Pumpe und Co. nicht unbedingt die Sache für Susanne.

Von daher sollten wir ihr ein Konzept zusammenstellen, was auch sie ohne viel Aufwand alleine bewerkstelligen kann. Also immer weiter ran mit Hinweisen, Tipps und Ideen.


----------



## Susanne (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Hallo Zusammen,

bin begeistert ob Eurer Unterstützung  - Besonderen Dank auch an Dich Zacky, dass Du meine tausend Fragen am Stück beantwortet hast. Komm grad vom 1. Arbeitstag nach 2 Wochen Urlaub heim, total PC-verseucht - da ist es eine Freude, sich mal wieder mit der Technik auseinander zu setzen. Und wenn ich sehe, wie toll Ihr mich unterstützt, dann trau ich mich fast auch ans selber Basteln ran. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich 2 linke Hände habe, es ist nur so, dass sich mein Hirn meistens weigert, technische Zusammenhänge verstehen zu wollen. Werde selbiges jetzt aber eine Runde quälen  und versuchen zu verstehen, was ihr gesagt und diskutiert habt und dann mit einem überarbeiteten Plan wiederkommen.

Herzlichen Dank soweit und bis später!
Feierabend-Grüße
Susanne


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Oh Susanne- ich dachte eigentlich, Du hast meine NG 
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...-mit-filtergraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin
oder knackiger koi-live 
http://koi-live.de/ftopic32411-0.html
BauDoku gelesen?????

Koiteich-BA und alle Rohre (auch zum Rohrskimmer) in 110KG oberhalb der Folie.....

keine ZST mit 50mm Schieber, sondern Folienflansche und Schieber in100mm

-Filterkeller!!!!!!! groß genug bauen für spätere Aufrüstung auf Trommler oder EBF.
mind. 250cm lang, 115 breit, 110tief unter OK Wasser
-Grobfilter (USIII gebar. ca 400-450 Eu) in Schwerkraft- dann kommt erst die Pumpe, sonst häckselst Du vorher
-nach der Pumpe Volumenstrom aufteilen, weil die benötigte Pumpleistung für den Betrieb des Ba und Rohrskimmer ggf. zu viel ist für den Filtergraben!!!!
-vom Filterkeller und Filtergraben mehrere Rückläufe in den Teich zum Erzeugen einer "Kreisströmung"

Hast du Sand oder Kies im ST??????
Das dürfte sich ggf. alles irgendwann runterspülen, BA. Leitungen und Filter verstopfen..

Die Bilder hier sind noch ohne Folie. Ich musste nur vor der Folie alles dünn betonieren.....
Die Verteilung von 3 x 110KG mit Reinigungsabzweigen und 110 Schiebern auf ein 125KG war deswegen notwendig, weil ich mitten im Bau die Filterabfolge gewechstelt hatte.


----------



## Susanne (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Hallo Thorsten,

wenn man Technik immer nur mit großen Augen anstaunt, dann ist man mit der Betrachtung Deiner Technik absolut überfordert. Mir liegt das abstrakte Denken überhaupt nicht. Ich muss alles aufmalen und Stück für Stück durchkauen. Eine Überleitung von anderen Systemen auf meine Situation überfordert mich ebenfalls (meine Stärken liegen def. wo anders). Daher kämpfe ich mich jetzt Stücklesweise von Bauteil zu Bauteil durch ... und hoffe, dass danach was gescheites rauskommt.

Aber vielen Dank trotzdem ... is nur ne klitzekleine Nummer zu groß für mich 

Grüßle Susanne


----------



## Zacky (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Hallo Thorsten.

Danke für deinen Beitrag, denn Du hast genau das Prinzip gebaut, was ich meinte..."Aufputzbodenablauf" (Copyright by Nori ).

Wie hast Du dann die Rohre und Gräben verkleidet - NG-Verbundmattensystem!? Würde mich persönlich freuen, wenn Du hier in diesem Forum deinen Teich und Teichbau mit vielen Bildern auch nochmal vorstellen könntest!? :beten Das sieht nämlich sehr interessant aus. Habe deinen Thread im NG-Forum nur überflogen, da sehr viele Seiten...


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Susanne: Es ist nicht soooo schwer- ich habe aber auch ewig in Foren wie koilife und hier rumgeschmökert.....
Letztendlich war mir eins klar: der grobe Dreck muss zuerst raus, bevor er kompostiert oder sich löst.
Deswegen offene BA und 110KG- Schwerkraftfilter im Keller etc...

Leider hast Du Deine Folie schon drin. Ich hatte ja komplett vor der Folie die Rinnen und Senken für die Rohre und BA in den Sand-Untergrund in Beton modelliert und dabei die Kg-Rohre schon fertig gesägt und zusammengesteckt.
Wenn Du da jetzt einen BA am boden hinsetzt, steht der einfach 15cm zu hoch- und das willst Du ggf. nicht mehr mit Beton auffüllen.
Vielleicht lässt Du die Rohrenden einfach zum Boden hin offen.
Wenn Du Siebe am Boden vor den Saugstellen einbaust, kommt Laub und Nadeln, Grobschmutz nicht durch- es bleibt liegen und sammelt sich.

Die Saugrohre müssen nat. durch die Folie durch in Richtung Filterjkeller- mit vernünftigen Flanschen für 110KG möglichst in mind. 40- 50cm Tiefe von OK Wasser aus gesehen- wegen Frost und Eis.
Vielleicht klappt es ja noch bei Dir irgendwo mit ein, zwei drei Folienflanschen von den Saugrohren.
Ach ja- Rückläufe:
Ebenso in KG 110 in 50cm tiefe durch die Folie durch.
Wenn Du einen FG hast??? dann eben vom Ende des FG in den ST zurück.
Mein FG hat zwei Enden, da er mittig vom Filterkeller aus gespeist wird.

Und eben noch mein Bypasseinlauf- nichts anderes als ein Extra Einlauf direkt vom Filterkeller in den ST. Da kann man später nochggf. Filterstufen in Schwerkraft vorschalten.

Zacky: 
BA sind ganz normale Koiteich- BA mit dem schräg eingesetzten Ablauf und rundem Deckel.
Die sind jetzt nur eben Boden eben durch den Betonboden oberhalb de Folie.
Am Boden habe ich über der Folie und den in den Rinnen liegenden Rohren nur 500er Vließ plus Beton.
Die Wände mit VM von NG vermörtelt.
Die Rohre eben alle unter VM vund Beton versteckt
FG ebenfalls komplett mit VM vermörtelt.

Wenn ich jetzt noch im dritten Forum so detailliert Bilder reinsetze, komme ich nicht mehr zum Teichbauen......
Ich habe mir eben aus vielen Foren und den dort beschiebenen Baufehlern vieles angenommen.....
-kein Kies/Sand im ST
-vernünftige BA/Rohrskimmer mit 110KG-Rohr
-Filteranlage in Schwerkraft im Keller jederzeit aufrüstbar (ich grübel ja schon über einen EBF nach.. Eigenbau oder Lifra..., so schlimm ist das alles nicht)

Das einzig ärgerliche und verwirrende ist die Verteilung von 3x 110KG auf 1x 125KG im Filterteich..... wegen des Wechsels der Fiterabfolge.

Richtiger wäre es mit den 110KG direkt in den Filterkeller zu gehen.
Dann würden dort eben 6Stück 110KG ankommen (4x BA, 2x Skimmer) und direkt in eine Sammelkammer (plus Tauch UV??) gehen. 
Anchließend eben Grobfilter (z.B. USIII, Trommler, EBFund die Pumpe(am Besten gleich LH).
Nach der Pumpe wieder aufteilen in einen Abzweig zum FG und (Helixkammer dazwischen??)in direkte Einläufe in den ST zurück.
Vom Ende des ST ebenfalls in den ST zurück.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Jetzt fang ich doch schon wieder an....
naja

Der Durchbruch zwischen ST und dem FG mit Reinigungsabzweigen in beide Richtungen....
Schieber liegen im Wasser des FG
dann geht es durch 125 KG- Flansch unter dem FG in Richtung Filterkeller.
Das war meine Notkonstruktion.........

Neben den Schiebern gehen zwei Rücklaufrohre vom Fg in den ST zurück.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

So kommen jetzt zwei 125KG als Zuläufe von den beiden Dammdurchbrüchen im Filterkeller an.
Da liegt schon grob die Verrohrung in Richtung der beiden USIII.
Immer mit einem Reinigungsabzweig nach oben!!

Oben drüber zwei 125KG als Rückläufe von den Pumpen in die Mitte des FG.
Die kommen im FG mittig an.

Zum Befüllen habe ich senkrechte Rohre raufgesteckt...


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Da ist mein "Bypass" in 125KG oder eben vom Filterkeller direkter Einlauf in den ST.
Der ST hat da so eine Art "Kanal" bekommen.
Eine richtige Brücke kommt nat. noch.

Gute Nacht


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Muss nochmal grinsen

Zacky´s Bemerkung vom 30.08:

"Da viele ihre Teiche mit dem NG-System ausgestattet haben, wurden doch diese Ansaugrohre in eine entsprechende Vertiefung gelegt und später häufig mit NG-Verbundmatten und Mörtel abgedeckt. Das Prinzip kann man doch auch mit den normalen Bodenabläufen praktizieren...und entsprechende Mulden und Gruben ausheben, dann die Folien rein, anschließend die Bodenabläufe und die 110er Rohre in die "Kanäle" gelegt, Verbundmatte drauf und zumörteln. Das alles schön sauber angepasst, müsste doch genauso funktionieren.

Du hattest dann richtige Bodenabläufe, wo __ Molche, Fische, Nadeln und alles gröbere ganz locker hindurch geht und nix wird getötet, verletzt oder kann so leicht verstopfen. Dann deinen Pumpenschacht als Sammelkammer mit einem größeren Auslass / weiterführende Verbindung versehen, dort eine Filtermatte vorgestellt, dahinter einen zweiten Pumpenschacht mit Pumpe und ab geht's in die UVC und letztendlich in den Bachlauf.

Und zu guter Letzt, würde ich noch ein oder zwei weitere Einläufe zurück in den Teich planen, damit ich halt die 20.000-30.000 l//h nicht über den Bachlauf schieben muss. Aber ein richtiger Filter wäre mir erst einmal wichtiger."

Da sind wir Beide wohl der gleichen Ansicht......
Genau aus den von Dir genannten Gründen habe ich meine Filterabfolge und Bauweise so modifiziert.....
Letztendlich muss man auch mit einem BA über der Folie irgendwann mit dem Rohr durch die Folie durch Richtung Filterkeller....


----------



## Susanne (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Jetzt kau ich seit über 3 Stunden rum und bleib ständig bei Kleinigkeiten hängen. Ich versuche jetzt mal einzelne "Bauteile" zu machen und die dann der Reihe nach abzuarbeiten.

*Bauteil 1: *
Ansaugstelle im Teich und Leitungen bis zur Sammelkammer

Bodenablauf scheint mir zu kleine Ansaugfläche und zu schlecht zum Reinigen "von oben". Da scheinen mir die langen Saug-Vorfilter von NG effektiver. Habe mir jetzt überlegt, dass ich nur an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich ein Saug-Vorfilter lege und diesen an die passenden Rohre anschließe. Dafür würde ich den 4" Saug-Vorfilter nehmen Link NG 4" Saug-Vorfilter. Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass sich daran 110er Rohre anschließen lassen - also z.B. sowas?. 

Material:

NG Saugfilter wie Link oben
Druckrohre und entsprechende Bögen in (110?)
Wenn  Ihr gute Bezugsquellen für Druckrohre, Bögen, Kugelhähne und Co kennt, gerne einen Link einstellen ... hab jetzt HGT mal als Beispiel genommen, weil es ganz oben ist. Oder bekomme ich das auch im Baumarkt? Das wäre mir fast lieber, denn dann kann ich ggf. leichter Teile nachkaufen bzw. übrige Teile zurückgeben. ggf. gibt's ja in Stuttgart auch einen entsprechenden Baustoffhandel ... müßte ich mal suche.

Fragen:

Muss ich die Teile verkleben Wie hier gezeigt oder kann ich die einfach nur zusammenstecken?
Lassen sich 110er Rohre auf den 4" Saug-Vorfilter aufstecken oder brauch ich da ein Verbindungsteil?

*Bauteil 2:*
Sammelkammer + Pumpkammer

Hier würde ich 2 dieser Auer-Kästen in der Größe 40x30x32 als Basis nehmen. Diese Größe scheint mir sinnvoll, da sie immerhin eine Höhe von 32 cm hat. Beide Kisten würde ich miteinander verschrauben, dass sie sich wie eine Kiste "anfühlen". Die Sammelkammer würde ich ohne Deckel kaufen, die Pumpkammer mit Deckel. 
In die Sammelkammer werde ich 4mal 110er Löcher bohren (Bohrer + Stichsäge). 2 im oberen Teil (Einlauf) und 2 im unteren Teil (Auslauf). Die Auslauflöcher auf der Verbindungsseite zur anderen Kiste. Vor diese 2 Löcher werde ich in die Sammelkammer einen Filterschwamm mit z.B. 3 cm Breite stellen. Ich werde versuchen diese mit Winkelleisten so in der Kiste zu befestigen, dass ich sie einfach rausziehen kann zum Austauschen bzw. Auswaschen.
Hinter der Filtermatte werden dann die Auslauflöcher zur Pumpkammer sein. Diese würde ich mit sowas versehen, genauso wie die Pumpkammer dahinter und dann die 2 Rohre miteinander verbinden. Das gleiche mit den 2 Einläufen.
Irgendein stabiles Drahtgitter kommt dann noch in die Sammelkammer als Ausstiegshilfe für __ Kröten, __ Molche und Co.

Material/Fragen:
Keine Ahnung, ob die Links, die ich beigefügt habe, zum richtigen Material führen. Wenn ich hier was falsches/schlechtes ausgewählt habe, wäre ich froh, wenn ihr mir ein richtiges Teil verlinken würdet.

*Bauteil 3:*
Skimmer "aufmotzen" und an Sammelkammer anschließen

Hab mir den Skimmer angeschaut (Foto stelle ich nachher ein, hab nur Angst, dass der Beitrag hops geht, wenn ich jetzt das Foto runterlade). Der Skimmer ist ja so aufgebaut, dass man eigentlich an denPumpenausgang ein Teil anschließt und die Pumpe dann mit diesem Teil von innen an den Ausgang des Kastens hängt. Von außen ist an dieser Stelle dann ein Schraubgewinde bzw. Steckgewinde, wo man den Schlauch dann festmacht, der dann wo auch immer führt. Dieses Schraub/Steckgewinde könnte ich samt Innenhalterung raussägen und ein 110er Flansch (wie oben) stattdessen anbringen und dann Rohre bis zur Sammelkammer führen. Dann müßte der Skimmer ordentlich Wasser liefern, was grad im Herbst sehr gut ist. Im Skimmer ist ja noch ein größerer Korb (steht auf dem Foto daneben), mit dem ich das Laub dann einfach rausholen kann. Durch das 110er Rohr dürften allerdings dann Tiere wandern. Hatte leider schon 2mal eine tote Kröte in meiner alten Pumpe - tut mir heute noch weh evil

Material/Fragen wie oben, daher hier nicht extra. 

*Bauteil 4:*
Ausgang Pumpkammer + Bypass mit UV-Anlage

*Bauteil 5:*
Anschluss Spaltsieb + ggf. Anschluss Filter + Übergang zum Bachlauf

So - bei 4 + 5 mach ich morgen weiter - und les auch mein 1 bis 3 nochmal durch, mein Hirn ist längst abgeschalten. 

Guts Nächtle
Susanne 
:muede


----------



## Susanne (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Wie versprochen noch die Bilder

Auf dem 1. Bild seht ihr die künftige Form des Stegs. Es wird ein rechtwinkliges Dreieck. Der rechte Winkel ist an der Garage, die längste Seite ist die Seite wo die Latte liegt. Auf der Latte seht Ihr einen Meterstab liegen. Es sieht auf dem Foto zwar so aus, als ob die Stelle über dem Teich 2 Meter lang wäre, ist sie aber nicht. Zudem ist der Platz unter dem Steg nicht durchgängig tief genug, um die vollen 2 Meter Kisten/Skimmer darunter bauen zu können. Der Skimmer soll natürlich auch den besten Platz bekommen, die 2 Kisten (Sammel- und Pumpkammer) würde ich entsprechend dann rechts oder links daneben bauen - notfalls dahinter.

Auf dem 2. Bild seht Ihr den Skimmer. Der Innenkorb läßt normalerweise unter dem Korb Platz für eine Pumpe. Der Platz ist locker 10 cm hoch - und da könnte ich also auch ein 110-Rohr einbauen und den Korb trotzdem unverändert drin lassen (der hakt oben ein, daher ist ein Verschieben nach oben nicht ohne weiteres möglich.

Morgen scheint sicher auch wieder die Sonne ... falls noch bessere Fotos sinnvoll wären.

Grüßle
Susanne

P.S. @ Thorsten: Hab grad gesehen, dass Du noch weitere Bilder und Beschreibungen reingestellt hast. Bin mir sicher, dass die Technikprofils hier ihre helle Freude daran haben werden. Bei mir tritt leider der übliche Technik-Abschreck-Effekt ein: Hilfe, sind da viele Rohre - und wie kompliziert das aussieht ... nix wie weg :hai


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Das ist nicht kompliziert.
Die orangefarbenen Rohre sind alles KG-Abflußrohre. Ich habe mich da vor allem bei Hornbach bedient. Die gibt es generell von 110KG bis 160 KG bei Hornbach in allen Varianten.
Beim zurechtsägen und stecken der Rohrstücken kann man den Dichtgummi rausnehmen. Ist leichter. Diesen aber bei der Endmontage nicht vergessen......

Die Koi-Bodenabläufe sind offen- das heißt der runde Deckel steht mittig auf einem Stück Kunststoffrohr. Somit ist der Rand ringsherum frei für Grobschmutz- und der muss zu einem Grobfilter in Schwerkraft im Kellerchen!!!! Dann erst Pumpe (ggf. Feinfilter) und Rücklauf.
Also Saugrohre vom BA in 110KG durch die Folie per Flansch (sog. "schwere Ausführung" ist stabiler).
In die Folienflansche werden von beiden Seiten ebenfalls kurze KG- Rohrstücken (1x vom ST mit Flansch, richtung Grobfilter nur Rohrstück) nach der Flanschmontage eingeklebt.

In den BA muss man zuerst ein kurzes Stück 110Kg- Rohr einkleben, damit man es dann in die folgende Muffe stecken kann. Mit PVC- Kleber. Vorher reinigen!!!

Skimmer: Rohrskimmer von hanako-koi.
Diese benötigen ein senkrecht im Teich stehendes Stück KG 110 oder 125 Rohr. Auf dem wird der Rohrskimmer einfach aufgeschoben.
Dein Skimmer benötigt eine direkt ansdaugende Pumpe, da der Ausgang für "Schwerkraft" zu gering ist.

Dann gelangt jeder Dreck Laub, __ Kröten problemlos zum Grobfilter und wird dort entfernt. Danach Feinfilter in Schwerkraft und Pumpe.

Ist die Pumpe vor den filtern schreddert sie den Dreck fein und verstopft öfter mal.
Hat man Ansaugsiebe an den Bodenabsaugpunkten, sammelt sich vor denen der Grobschmutz.......... Laub, Fischkot etc. und vergammelt dort.

KG- Rohre verlegen und zusammenstecken:http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?limit=6&start=186

kurze Rohrstücken in BA einkleben:http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?limit=6&start=198

Soe in bischen Flansche einbauen- mit Sikaflex 221 eingedichtet und verschraubt.
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?limit=6&start=228

Beispiele für Verrohrung und BA von Koiteichlern: 
sehr prof.- alles in PE- es geht aber einfach um das Prinzip, dass alle Leitungen vom BA und skimmer in Schwerkraft in der Filterkammer ankommen. hier eben in der Sammelkammer vom Trommler:
http://www.koi-landau.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=631&start=30


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Die "abschreckende Technik" ist der Krempel außerhalb des Teiches und sollte dort leicht austauschbar sein.

Wichtig ist das, was man an Verrohrung in den Teich baut. Denn dort kann man nur mit viel Aufwand etwas ändern oder gar nicht mehr ohne alles rauszureißen.

z.B. moonlight hier: Koiteich- alle Leitungen gehen in die Pumpenkammer.
Dort in ein USIII und bald der Trommler.....
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35338/?q=moonlight/page-11


----------



## Susanne (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Hallo Thorsten,

ich hab doch keinen Koiteich - nichtmal einen Fischteich - sondern nur einen möglichst optisch natürlichen Teich mit einem Schwarm Goldorfen. Es ist mir auch ein Anliegen, von der Technik möglichst nichts zu sehen.

Ich versuch mich jetzt mal wieder auf meine Bauteile zu konzentrieren. Wenn Du zu meinem Bauteil-Posting eine Ergänzung hast, freue ich mich sehr über einen Beitrag von Dir.

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Der Schmutz wie Laub und co, der von aussen in einen Schwimm- oder Gartenteich reinkommt ist der gleiche wie in einem Koiteich. Die haben eben nur mehr Exkremente und Futterreste zu entsorgen.

Dafür sind viele Schwimmteiche ohne große Fische wesentlich größer von der Oberfläche her und somit kommt da mehr Laub, Staub Pollen z.B rein.

Aber die Prinzipien der Verrohrung bei allen Teichvarianten kann man ruhig gleich bauen. Nur die Technik dahinter kann j nach Geldbörse oder Fischbesatz angepasst werden.
Man muss ja auch nicht das ganze Teichvolumen pro Stunde durchjagen......

Es gibt genügend Teichler in den Foren, die es bereut haben keinen Bodenablauf eingebaut zu haben.
Und ein Schwimmskimmer mit 50mm Schlauch schluckt eben ggf. keine Handvoll Eichenlaub.
Auch die Sache mit der im Teichwasser liegenden Pumpe- egal ob mit länglichem Ansaugfilter oder gelochtem Filtergehäuse oder in einer Pumpensammlerkiste im Teich stehend- Risiko der Verstopfung an diesen Sieben und das die Pumpen eben vor der Filterkette den Dreck zerkleinern.

Deswegen bin ich eben auf dem Weg gekommen.


----------



## Susanne (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Und ein Schwimmskimmer mit 50mm Schlauch schluckt eben ggf. keine Handvoll Eichenlaub..



Genau deswegen hab ich keinen Schwimmskimmer (siehe Link in meinem Posting bei Skimmer) ...


----------



## Susanne (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Jetzt hab ich aber noch einmal eine grundsätzliche Verständnisfrage - denn mein Geldbeutel würde viel lieber 50 mm/2" bauen als 110 mm/4", da das 110er-Zeug um ein vielfaches teurer ist (Beispiel siehe beigefügtes Bild).

Gibt es irgendeine Formel, die mir sagt, wieviel Wasser mir durch ein 50mm Rohr läuft und wieviel durch ein 110er Rohr? Und - es wird vermutlich auch noch ein Unterschied sein, ob das Wasser nur reinläuft oder ob es rausgepumpt wird oder?

Hätte ja schon gerne viel Power im Zulauf, aber gefühlt scheint es billiger 2 50 mm einzubauen als 1 110er ... 

Grüßle
Susanne

Edit: Formel hab ich schon gefunden 
Es gibt tatsächlich eine gut funktionierende Suchfunktion


----------



## Nori (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Du musst mit 4-5 DN 50 rechnen, damit du annähernd auf die Menge eines DN 100 Rohres kommst wenn das Wasser in Schwerkraft läuft.
Oder aus der Praxis:
Ich pumpe über einen 2"-Schlauch mit einer 7500-er und habe ca. 1m Förderhöhe - optimistisch gerechnet bleiben dann davon noch 6000 Lit/h übrig - diese laufen nach dem CS über das DN 70 Rohr in den Filter. Der Ablauf war mit 2x DN 50 grenzwertig - die haben das Wasser gerade noch so weggebracht - jetzt gibt's ein drittes DN 50 Rohr im Ablauf und die Sache ist entspannter.
Egal ob es jetzt ein-oder ausströmendes Wasser ist - du kannst also bei DN 50 mit ca. 2500 - 3000 Lit/h rechnen - durch das DN 100 laufen ca. 14-15000 Lit/h in Schwerkraft.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Susanne (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Hallo Nori,

das ist jetzt fast schon so geschrieben, dass ich es verstehe. Nochmal in meinen Worten:

Du pumpst über den 2"-Schlauch 1 Meter hoch (wird bei mir ähnlich sein) mit einer 7500-er Pumpe und bewegst damit rechnerisch durch die Pumpe 6000 Liter pro Stunde "nach oben". Diese müssen ja jetzt dann wieder "nach unten" laufen und zwar von alleine ohne Pumpe (ist das der Teil, den man dann Schwerkraft nennt?). Bei Dir ist auf dem Weg "nach unten" dann ein CS (was ist das?). Du gehst also mit dem 2"-Schlauch in den CS rein und auf der anderen Seite mit einem DN 70 Rohr wieder raus. Das DN 70 Rohr führt dann auch in den Filter. Aus dem Filter raus führen bei Dir inzwischen 3 DN 50 Rohre und die bringen dann das Wasser wieder ganz zurück in den Teich.

Wenn ich das jetzt mal ohne Geräte anschaue, dann pumpst Du Wasser durch einen 2" Schlauch nach oben und es läuft nach unten über anfangs ein DN 70 Rohr und dann 3 DN 50 Rohre (die man vermutlich dann auch durch 1 DN 70 Rohr ersetzen könnte oder?).

Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?

Dann würd ich versuchen das mal auf meine Anlage umzudenken ...

Grüßle
Susanne

EDIT: Und noch ein FAZIT: Ich muss also a) schauen, dass das Wasser, das ich hochpumpe auch gut wieder runterlaufen kann und b) schauen, dass das Wasser, das ich aus der Pumpkammer rauspumpe, aus dem Teich schnell genug wieder in die Pumpkammer nachläuft. Und sowohl das Nachlaufen aus dem Teich in die Pumpkammer als auch das Runterlaufen "von oben" braucht mehr Rohrvolumen als die Leitungen, mit denen ich von der Pumpkammer "nach oben" pumpe. Richtig?


----------



## Zacky (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

...ganz kurz - CS = Compactsieve II (Spaltsiebfilter)...

und ja, mit größeren Rohren am Eingang sowie am Ausgang läuft genügend Wasser raus und immer wieder nach...

...Nori pumpt das Wasser, wie bei Dir auch momentan geplant, in den Compactsieve II (CS)...das Wasser läuft in eine kleine Sammelkammer die innerhalb des CS ist und schwappt dann oben über...das überschwappende Wasser läuft über das Sieb und läuft unten über ein DN 70 Rohr in den eigentlichen Filter...

...da der CS II nur gepumpt betrieben werden kann, musst Du zwangsläufig mit einem 2" Schlauch (glaube das ist der Standardanschlusss am CS II) das Wasser dort hin pumpen...nach dem CS könnte man dann wieder auf DN 70 oder größer die Verrohrung ausbauen...

...ich mach nachher eine Skizze...bin ja schon dabei...dauert ein wenig...


----------



## Nori (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Genau!
"CS" ist ein Compact Sieve 2 - also ein gepumpter Spaltfilter (Standartanschluß übrigens Stufentülle bis 1,5").

Wenn du eine Pumpenkammer hast, dann muss das Wasser ja auch in Schwerkraft in die Kammer laufen - die Pumpe saugt es ja nicht in die Kammer.
Also wirst du mindestens 3 Stck. DN 50 als Zulauf benötigen - da kommst du mengenmäßig und auch kostenmäßig mit einer DN 100 billiger weg (weniger Rohre/Schieber/Flansche) als mit 3 Stck. DN 50.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Susanne (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Also wenn ich Euch beide jetzt richtig verstanden habe, dann könnte mein *Bauteil 4 + 5 *ungefähr so aussehen (siehe Bild)

Anschlüsse sind bei beiden Geräten max 40 mm. UV (wollte ich ein TMC 55 kaufen) und CS  (wollte ich das hier kaufen: Compactsieve II)

Übergang Pumpkammer zum Y-Teil 1 mit dem Schlauch (wegen weniger Biegungen um Reibungsverluste zu vermeiden). Dann muss ich da noch irgendwie einen "Übergangsnippel" reinbringen, damit ich die Y-Teile über den Winter abnehmen kann. Wenn ich beim Y-Teil 1 an der höchsten Stelle bin, dann laufen auch die Leitungen schön leer.

Y-Teil wollte ich sowas nehmen (Beispiel NG mit Zugschieber weil 2" rein und wieder raus + 1,5" als Abzweigung) oder sowas (Beispiel ebenfalls NG mit Kugelhahn. Ist nur die Frage, wie ich die dann jeden Winter ausbaue ... Vor bzw. nach denn Y-Teilen wollte ich die Konstruktion auch irgendwie an der Garagenwand befestigen.

Vom Spaltsieb zurück würde ich dann die Leitungsgröße nehmen, die da 2mal rausgeht (75 mm steht dran) und die dann irgendwie zur Quelle verlegen.

Was meint Ihr zu diesem Bauabschnitt - kann ich das so machen?

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Susanne (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*



Nori schrieb:


> "CS" ist ein Compact Sieve 2 - .... (Standartanschluß übrigens Stufentülle bis 1,5").



Jetzt muss ich hier nochmal nachfragen wegen Pumpschlauch von Pumpe zum Y-Teil 1 bzw. zur UV-Anlage bzw. zum CS:

Bringt es irgendeinen Vorteil (oder gar Nachteil), wenn ich von der Pumpe bis zum Y-Teil mit 2" gehe, vom Y-Teil 1 zur UV-Anlage bzw. vom Y-Teil 2 zum CS dann aber nur mit 1,5" gehe? Sollte ich da nicht gleich von der Pumpe mit 1,5" bis zu den Y-Teilen gehen und erst beim Ausgang CS dann wieder auf breitere Leitungen umsteigen?

Grüßle Susanne, der es grad schon fast Spaß macht dank Eurer auf mein "technisches Niveau angepaßten" Hilfe der "Technik-Lehrling" zu sein :smoki


----------



## Nori (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Bei den Wassermengen, die du befördern willst (sind ja max. 7500 Liter, eher weniger), würde ich mir die ganze Bypass-Anordnung sparen - die UVC wird ja sowieso jedes Jahr ausgebaut und auch gereinigt - spätestens jedes 2-te Jahr wird sie zerlegt und ne neue Lampe muss rein.

Wenn du die TMC schon hast -ok.

Ansonsten hol dir einen 40 Watt Edelstahlgehäuse UVC mit T5-Röhre mit den 63mm Anschlüssen, die du auf  2" adaptieren kannst (macht dir der Verkäufer normalerweise auf Wunsch) - dann hol dir für den CS 2 den 2" Anschluss (kostet 2-3 €) und nimm einen 2" Schlauch. Du hast bei diesen Edelstahl-UVC mit den 7500 Litern garantiert keinen nennenswerten Flow-Verlust - da machen etwaige Y-Abzweige und Kugelhähne mehr aus.

Generell solltest du auch über die Dimension deiner Pumpe nachdenken - bei deinem Teichvolumen sollte eher eine 10000-12000-er Sinn machen - der CS 2 packt das noch und wegen des Stromverbrauchs bist du auch noch in zumutbaren Größenordnungen (um die 100 Watt).




Gruß Nori


----------



## Susanne (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Hab noch keine Techik gekauft bisher - das einzige, was da ist, ist der Skimmer, bin also noch offen für Kaufempfehlungen, die, die ich bisher hatte war eben der TMC 55.

Die Bypass-Empfehlung war von Zacky, da ich die UV-Anlage nur ab und zu anschalten wollte. Deine Aussage verstehe ich jetzt so, dass das Wasser durch die UV-Anlage auch durchfließt, wenn sie aus ist?

Wegen Pumpe: Die Entscheidung wollte ich noch etwas schieben, da ich das Gefühl habe, dass die Leitungen und Geräte später die Größe der Pumpe bestimmen werden. Zacky hatte mal eine 10.000 bzw. 13.000 empfohlen - das stimmt ja dann mit Deiner Empfehlung überein.

Bin grad am optimieren von Bauteil 2+3 ... kommt also bald wieder eine Skizze 

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Nori (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Das Wasser flließt auch durch die Lampe wenn sie aus ist.
Falls ein Winterbetrieb erfolgen soll müsste halt das Teil rausgenommen werden und stattdessen ein Stück Schlauch eingesetzt werden.

Wegen der UVC:
Die TMC ist ok - die hat einen rel. guten Wirkungsgrad wegen der T8 (wird auch TL-Leuchte bezeichnet) - mittlerweile sind aber die T5 (haben einen noch besseren Wirkungsgrad) vom Preis her interessanter geworden, so dass die TL/T8 am aussterben sind.
Die 40 Watt T5 bringt etwa so viel wie die 55 Watt TL/T8.

Gruß Nori


Gruß Nori


----------



## Zacky (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*


----------



## Susanne (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

So - jetzt zu den überarbeiteten *Bauteilen 1 + 2 + 3*

Aktueller Denk-Stand:

Ich baue neben dem Skimmer eine fast gleich große Kiste (mit Deckel) ein (diese hier). Die Kiste steht allerdings nach hinten versetzt und zwar soweit, dass ich den hinteren Teil des Skimmers direkt mit der Sammelkammer verbinden kann (110er Durchbruch). Den eigentlichen Ausgang des Skimmers muss ich dann verschließen. Da find ich sicher entsprechende Teile. Durch den Direkt-Anschluss habe ich keinen Reibungsverlust durch Winkel o.ä. und der Weg ist max. 10 cm lang (da Abstand zur Kiste ca. 10 cm Stegkonstruktions-bedingt).
Ich würde (es sei denn, ihr empfehlt mir was anderes) hier auch keinen Zugschieber einbauen. Wenn ich je mal volle Power auf den Teichboden haben will, dann mach ich einfach die Klappe vorne beim Skimmer zu, dann kommt da auch kein Wasser mehr rein - oder kommt dann Luft rein?

Das Loch zum Teich (in der Sammelkammer) würde ich dann mit dem (schweineteuren) 110er Zugschieber versehen und dann in den Teich hinein mit 110er verrohren. HGT sitzt übrigens nur wenige km von mir entfernt, da könnte ich sogar 5 m lange Rohre abholen. Ans Ende würde ich den groben Saug-Vorfilter setzen (grob 100 cm lag 4". Warum grob und nicht fein? Der Korb im Skimmer hat eine 8x8 mm Maschung, der grobe Saug-Vorfilter 5x8 mm. Was ich im Skimmer nicht verhindern kann (und mit dem groben absichtlich im Teich nicht verringere, damit ich mehr Dreck durchbekomme) hält dann die Filtermatte zwischen Sammelkammer und Pumpkammer ab. Eine Ausstieghilfe würde ich auch einbauen (was auch immer bei 8x8 mm an Krabbeltieren da ankommen könnte. Den Deckel auf dem Gesamtkasten würde ich oben überhalb der Sammelkammer aufschneiden. Überhalb der Pumpkammer soll er geschlossen bleiben

Den Kasten würde ich durch eine Innenwand teilen. Die Größe der Pumpkammer würde ich abhängig machen von der Pumpgröße - der größere Teil dann der Sammelkammer "zuordnen". Als Abtrennwand würde ich grobes aber stabiles Lochblech kaufen, dieses an den Seiten mit einem 90 ° Knick versehen und daran an den Kistenwänden anschrauben. 2 Stück - jeweils so, dass der 90 ° Knick in die Sammelkammer bzw. Pumpkammer geht und zwar mit mind. 3 cm Abstand. In den Zwischenraum stelle ich dann die Filtermatte. Vielleicht bastele ich da noch was, dass ich die Filtermatte leichter rein und rausmachen kann - so wie diese Teile, wo man beim Grillen den Fisch dazwischen klemmt oder so ...

Sowohl den Kasten als auch den Skimmer muss ich irgendwie am Steg befestigen. Vermutlich werde ich da Flachwinkel/Lochbleche o.ä. nehmen und die jeweils an der Kiste/Skimmer und an der Steg-Konstruktion festschrauben. Die Kisten sollten ja nicht so dolle wackeln, damit die Verrohrungen nicht lommelig werden.

Den Ausgang zum CS, UV etc. würde ich hinten durch die obere Rückwand (aber unterhalb des mindest Wasserspiegels) führen, vermutlich mit einem 2"-Schlauch, da einfacher/flexibler verlegbar. Was könnte ich denn hier als Durchführung durch die Kiste zur Verbindung mit dem Schlauch für ein Teil nehmen?

Hab ich noch was Wichtiges vergessen? Bin gespannt, was ihr sagt. Bin ja schon ganz stolz auf mich, dass ich jetzt 3 Bauteile auf einmal denken kann 

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Susanne (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Ha - jetzt wollte ich grad Luft holen - da seh ich, dass Ihr mir schon wieder was zu Denken gegeben habt. (Kaffee hol und weiterdenk) ...


----------



## Zacky (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

und hier geht's weiter mit dem Denken, nachdenken - und ab und zu mal einrenken... ..................

   

die Skizzen sollen Dir jetzt nur bei der bildlichen Vorstellung helfen, wie der Aufbau sein könnte und wo du welches Zubehör brauchst...auch die Bypass-Variante ist kein Muss, wäre nur ein Vorschlag...da ich meine UVC nach dem letzten Winter gesäubert habe und in diesem Jahr gar nicht benutzt habe...so muss ich sie dieses Jahr nicht wieder ausbauen, da sie nicht verschmutzt wurde...Du kannst die UVC natürlich gleich in den Rohrleitungen mit einbauen und gut ist, das Wasser fließt da mind. genauso gut durch...


----------



## Zacky (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*



Susanne schrieb:


> So - jetzt zu den überarbeiteten *Bauteilen 1 + 2 + 3*
> 
> 
> Ich würde (es sei denn, ihr empfehlt mir was anderes) hier auch keinen Zugschieber einbauen. - doch, baue dort welche ein - wenn Du mal die Filtermatte wechseln oder reinigen mussst, sollte kein Wasser mehr nachlaufen
> ...



...habe mir jetzt das Unterteilen des Threads in die Zitate gespart...:smoki

Edit sagt: hier noch der Link zur Schraubkupplung


----------



## Susanne (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*



Nori schrieb:


> Ansonsten hol dir einen 40 Watt Edelstahlgehäuse UVC mit T5-Röhre mit den 63mm Anschlüssen, die du auf  2" adaptieren kannst (macht dir der Verkäufer normalerweise auf Wunsch) - dann hol dir für den CS 2 den 2" Anschluss (kostet 2-3 €) und nimm einen 2" Schlauch. Du hast bei diesen Edelstahl-UVC mit den 7500 Litern garantiert keinen nennenswerten Flow-Verlust - da machen etwaige Y-Abzweige und Kugelhähne mehr aus.
> 
> Gruß Nori



Hallo Nori,

hab mal im Internet geschaut. Es scheint da 2 Hersteller zu geben - wenn ich die Teile gefunden haben sollte, die Du meinst:

a) Eines von Budget Tech für 149 Euro und

b) Eines von Aquaforte für 199 Euro

Wo der Unterschied liegt hab ich noch nicht herausgefunden, beim Budget Tech scheint man auch Schläuche anschließen zu können. Ansonsten sieht der Text relativ gleich aus - oder erkennst Du (oder sonst jemand) da einen Unterschied?

Viele Grüße
Susanne, die sich schon fast auf der Planungs-Zielgeraden fühlt


----------



## Nori (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Nimm eine Tülle mit Gewinde  - auf das Gewinde schraubst du im Innern des Gehäuses eine Doppelmuffe und in diese die zweite Tülle - so kannst du auch easy die Schlauchdimension adaptieren, fass deine Pumpe nur bis 1,5" Anschlüße hat dann nimmst z.B. eine 38-er oder 40-er Tülle mit 1,5" Außengewinde dann eine Doppelmuffe mit 1,5" Innengewinde (gibts auch gekröpft) und nach Außen die Tülle mit 50mm und mit 1,5" Außengewinde - damit hast du einen Adapter von 1,5" zu 2" und einen Gehäusedurchgang zum Verschrauben (2 Anlaufscheiben und 2 Dichtungen nicht vergesssen - z.B. gibts die Sachen billig bei www.pvc-welt.de)

Diese Tülle mit 50mm und 1,5" Außengewinde ist auch das Teil, dass du für den CS2 benötigst um einen 2" Schlauch anzuschließen.

Wegen des UVC:
Bleib doch bei deinem CS2-Lieferanten:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Pondlife-Ede...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item2ec98c5ee8

Du musst nur beim Kauf sagen, sie sollen dir gleich auf 50mm Schlauchanschluss die Tüllen kleben.


Gruß Nori


----------



## Susanne (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Juchu ... hab das erste Teil bestellt (die Auer-Kiste). Damit kann ich jetzt den Steg konstruieren, unter den die Technik soll. Hier muss ich mir "nur" überlegen, ob ich es schweißen lasse oder ob ichs aus Alu-Profilen zusammen bau. So solls auf jeden Fall aussehen (siehe Bild).

Und jetzt werde ich mich voll Elan auf die Bestell-Liste stürzen. (oder kommen noch irgendwelche Einwände/Anregungen zu meinen Plänen (Bauteile 4-5 in Posting # 49 und Bauteile 1-3 in Posting # 55)?

Herzlichen Dank Euch allen auf jeden Fall für die super Begleitung bis hierher - vor allem natürlich an Zacky und Nori!

Grüßle
Susanne, die jetzt nochmal alle Beiträge durchliest, um ja nix zu vergessen oder zu übersehen.


----------



## Zacky (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Bevor Du bestellst - schreibe es Dir vorher alles auf und gehe es anhand deiner Skizzen nochmal durch...markiere es Dir auf den Skizzen...nicht das Dir nachher nur ein oder zwei Teile fehlen und Du nicht weiter kommst!? ...sowas ist s**ärgerlich und kostet wieder Zeit und Extra-Versand...denke an Kleber und Dichtungsmittel...

Na dann...viel Erfolg und jederzeit wieder gerne...


----------



## Susanne (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Kleber und Dichtungsmittel - damit muss ich mich noch intensiver beschäftigen - ich  hoffe ja auch, die meisten Rohre und Co im Baumarkt/Baustoffhandel zu bekommen - anfassen macht einfach mehr Spaß 

Bin mir sicher, dass ich bald wieder mit einer Frage zu irgendeinem Teil da bin ... fühle mich aber schon 100 km weiter als noch vor 2 Tagen ...

Bis später 

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Susanne (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*



Zacky schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 124746 Anhang anzeigen 124747



Hallo Zacky,

Schaumstoffmatte PPI 10 oder 20 - hattest beides mal gesagt ... 

Und - wegen der Pumpe wollte ich auch nochmal nachfragen: Unter Betrachtung dessen, was es jetzt an Technik werden soll, ist die 10.000er besser oder die 13.000er oder gar noch eine andere?

Grüßle Susanne, eifrig am Material zusammensuchen (das mit den Kleinteilen ist am schwierigsten ... da melde ich mich sicher nachher auch nochmal


----------



## Susanne (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Und noch eine Nachfrage:

50 oder 63 ... diese beide Zahlen hab ich schon öfters gelesen. Sind das Innen- und Außendurchmesser? Oder sind das zwei unterschiedliche Größen? Meistens wird bei den Schläuchen ja Zoll angegeben ...???


----------



## Zacky (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

...PPI 10 ist die Porenweite bei Filtermatten...je höher die PPI desto feiner wird sie...also PPI 10 ist recht grob und lässt noch genügend feinen Schmutz zum Siebfilter durch...eine gröbere Matte verstopft nicht so schnell, aber Kleinstlebewesen sollte mit dieser Matte das Überleben gesichert sein...

50mm oder 63mm sind die gängigen Rohrmaße...50mm -> müsste 2" (Zoll) sein...40mm -> 1 1/2" (da hatten wir im Forum schon mal in irgendeinen Thread ein Aufstellung zu den Maßen = Zoll-Angaben)...

Bitte nochmal andere User zwecks Bestätigung bzw. um Angabe wer es ganz genau weiß. (Ich kaufe meistens nur Rohre in 50mm / 63mm - Angaben  - ich muss ja auch nicht alles ganz genau wissen)


----------



## Susanne (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Zu Beitrag 58 hab ich auch noch 2 Rückfragen:

a) Wenn ich in die Kiste Löcher bohre, um das Trenngitter festzuschrauben oder Flansche oder Zugschieber ... muss ich die Löcher irgendwie abdichten oder sind die automatisch dicht?

b) Wie schließe ich eigentlich die Pumpe genau an: Einen Schlauch an den Pumpausgang. Diesen Schlauch dann mit dem Flansch verbinden und dann außerhalb der Kiste wieder einen anderen Schlauch anschließen? Müsste ich dann von diesen Flanschen (Flansch an jeder Seite einen ran machen? Und wenn ja - gibt's sowas dann auch für Schlauch drauf machen oder muss ich mit einem Zwischenteil arbeiten?

(Jetzt bin ich wohl bei den komplizierten Kleinteilen ...


----------



## Susanne (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*



Zacky schrieb:


> ...PPI 10 ist die Porenweite bei Filtermatten...je höher die PPI desto feiner wird sie...also PPI 10 ist recht grob und lässt noch genügend feinen Schmutz zum Siebfilter durch...eine gröbere Matte verstopft nicht so schnell, aber Kleinstlebewesen sollte mit dieser Matte das Überleben gesichert sein...



Ah - verstehe - danke!!!! Und wieder ein Teil auf der Bestellliste


----------



## Zacky (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*



Susanne schrieb:


> Zu Beitrag 58 hab ich auch noch 2 Rückfragen:
> 
> a) Wenn ich in die Kiste Löcher bohre, um das Trenngitter festzuschrauben oder Flansche oder Zugschieber ... muss ich die Löcher irgendwie abdichten oder sind die automatisch dicht?



...wenn Du die Winkel anschraubst, lässt Du beim Anschrauben noch 3-4mm Luft und drückst dort noch die Dichtungsmasse (ich sage jetzt mal "Innotec Adheseal") einmal komplett dahinter (wie Silikonfugen)...so 1 "Wurst" von oben nach unten oder anders herum etwa mittig...dann schraubst Du die Winkel direkt fest und ziehst die Schrauben solange an, bis die Dichtungsmasse raus quillt und die Winkelleiste anliegt...das raus gequollene Dichtungsmaterial ziehst Du dann wie bei den Silikonfugen (aber ohne Spüli) sauber ab...

...aber Achtung, das Zeug klebt wie doll und verrückt...Einweghandschuhe sind empfehlenswert, weit weg von den Klamotten bleiben und für den Notfall Verdünnung parat haben...




Susanne schrieb:


> b) Wie schließe ich eigentlich die Pumpe genau an: Einen Schlauch an den Pumpausgang. Diesen Schlauch dann mit dem Flansch verbinden und dann außerhalb der Kiste wieder einen anderen Schlauch anschließen? Müsste ich dann von diesen Flanschen (Flansch an jeder Seite einen ran machen? Und wenn ja - gibt's sowas dann auch für Schlauch drauf machen oder muss ich mit einem Zwischenteil arbeiten?



...ich persönlich würde innerhalb der Pumpentonne mit Rohren arbeiten...Schlauch geht natürlich aus --> normal kannst Du eine Schlauchtülle mit entsprechenden Gewinde auch direkt auf den Pumpenausgang schrauben...dort den Schlauch drauf und mit einer Schlauchschelle fest geschraubt...aber ----> wenn Du den oben genannten Folienflansch nehmen willst (den Du übrigens genauso abdichtest wie die Winkelleisten mit Innotec) dann würde ich Dir zu PVC-Rohr raten...

...denn Du kannst direkt das PVC-Rohr in diesen Flansch einkleben...nun aber wieder --> solltest Du in das Steigrohr zum Folienflansch eine Schraubkupplung einbauen um die Pumpe auch mal auszubauen...

...jetzt wird es langsam kompliziert...

...oder auch, Du klebst oben in den Flansch solche PVC-Teile ein, welche auf der einen Seite eingeklebt werden und auf der anderen Seite eine Art Schlauchkupplung/Schlauchtülle haben...

(davon dürfte ich sogar noch 1-2 Stück da haben, wenn sie denn deinen Schlauchdurchmesser gewährleisten, also warte mit dem Bestellen - ich schaue nach)

...ach ja, Du brauchst nur 1 Folienflansch von der Art im Link, denn es kann beiden Seiten etwas eingeklebt werden!!


----------



## Susanne (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*



Nori schrieb:


> Nimm eine Tülle mit Gewinde  - auf das Gewinde schraubst du im Innern des Gehäuses eine Doppelmuffe und in diese die zweite Tülle - so kannst du auch easy die Schlauchdimension adaptieren, fass deine Pumpe nur bis 1,5" Anschlüße hat dann nimmst z.B. eine 38-er oder 40-er Tülle mit 1,5" Außengewinde dann eine Doppelmuffe mit 1,5" Innengewinde (gibts auch gekröpft) und nach Außen die Tülle mit 50mm und mit 1,5" Außengewinde - damit hast du einen Adapter von 1,5" zu 2" und einen Gehäusedurchgang zum Verschrauben (2 Anlaufscheiben und 2 Dichtungen nicht vergesssen - z.B. gibts die Sachen billig bei www.pvc-welt.de)
> 
> Diese Tülle mit 50mm und 1,5" Außengewinde ist auch das Teil, dass du für den CS2 benötigst um einen 2" Schlauch anzuschließen.
> Gruß Nori



Sodele - das hier ist eine Herausforderung für mich, da ich die Teile nicht wirklich differenzieren kann bzw. kein Plan hab was eine Tülle oder eine Doppelmuffe ist. Ist eine "Tülle mit Gewinde" das gleiche, wie eine Schraubkupplung?

Ich versuch jetzt mal alles zu verlinken, in der Hoffnung, dass ich die richtigen Teile finde:

Nimm eine Tülle mit Gewinde
 (Sowas hier?

auf das Gewinde schraubst du im Innern des Gehäuses 
Was meinst Du mit Inneren des Gehäuses ... die Pumpe oder die UV-Anlage?

eine Doppelmuffe (da find ich bei PVC-Welt nichts - ist das sowas?


und in diese die zweite Tülle 
Ist damit jetzt die andere Seite der Doppelmuffe gemeint?

HILFE .... ich blicks nicht ...

hilft das vielleicht, wenn ich diesen Teil ausdrucke und damit in Baumarkt gehe und mir die Teile geben lasse?

Jetzt wird doch hoffentlich nicht der ganze Plan an den :evil-Kleinteilen scheitern


----------



## Susanne (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*



			
				Zacky;444236
[COLOR=Teal schrieb:
			
		

> ...jetzt wird es langsam kompliziert...[/COLOR]
> 
> ...



Du sagst es ... ich glaube, für heute gebe ich auch auf. Mit den anderen Teilen kämpfe ich auch grad und von dem her werde ich heute keine Klein-Teil-Bestellung mehr machen. Morgen bin ich den ganzen Tag unterwegs, richtig Zeit hab ich erst wieder am Freitag (da bau ich wieder Überstunden ab ) Und dann stelle ich mich dem Thema Kleinteile nochmal. Denn - Pumpe ausbauen muss ich ja auch jeden Winter ... liegt ja nicht frostsicher ... wird ja auf ca.  auf 20-30 cm unter Wasseroberfläche liegen - und auch wenn sie doch irgendwie verstopft, wie auch immer ... oder ich eine neue Pumpe brauch, weil die alte kaputt ist ...

... a propos .. hab ich das schon wieder überlesen ... Was für eine Pumpleistung dürfte meine Pumpe überhaupt haben, damit nichts überläuft und nichts trocken läuft?

Aber nu mach ich erstmal Schluss ... bin sehr sehr zufrieden mit dem, was wir heute gemeinsam erreicht haben ... 

und alles weitere hat am langen Wochenende Zeit.

Vielen Dank nochmal und viele Grüße und guts Nächtle
Susanne, fix und foxi


----------



## Zacky (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*



Zacky schrieb:


> (davon dürfte ich sogar noch 1-2 Stück da haben, wenn sie denn deinen Schlauchdurchmesser gewährleisten, also warte mit dem Bestellen - ich schaue nach)



... diese Tüllenteile hat er da und sehen so aus...

 

...die passen in eine 50mm Muffe (also auch in den Folienflansch) rein und die Tülle hat eine Nennweite von ca. 43mm (müsste meiner Meinung nach, dann auch ein 50mm / 2" Schlauch drauf passen...

diese Teile müsstest Du dann - wenn Du einen Schlauch verwenden willst - innen wie außen in den Folienflansch an der Pumpenkammer einkleben...

...und JA, die Tülle die Du verlinkt hast, ist eine solche wie ich meine...nur müsstest Du wissen, was Du für ein Gewinde brauchst - Innengewinde oder Außengewinde - und welchen Durchmesser...


----------



## Nori (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Fast richtig:
Die obige Tülle in 40mm (gibts auch in 38 mm = "Sowas hier") passt auf den gängigen 1,5"-Schlauch. Die Gewinde werden immer in Zoll angegeben - das Gewinde hat 1,5". (du hast quasi die Schraube!) - die Doppelmuffe ist wie eine lange Mutter (mit einem 1,5" Innengewinde) in die du die Tülle (= Schraube) drehst. Die Doppelmuffe ist Innen im Gehäuse und die 2 "Tülle ist außen. Dann kommt noch die zweite Tülle, die du von Innen in die Doppelmuffe schraubst mit den 40 mm Anschluss (oder 38mm) - ebenfalls mit dem 1,5" Gewinde.
Mann nimmt normalerweise noch sog. Anlaufscheiben und eine Dichtung - die Anlaufscheibe ist wie eine Beilagscheibe, nur aus Kunststoff und hat die Aufgabe, dasss die darunterliegende Gummidichtung beim hineindrehen nicht beschädigt und verdrillt wird.
...ich hoffe das war verständlich...

Hier nochmal die Bilder:
Die 40-er Tülle hast ja selbst verlinkt:
Die würde in der Kiste in diese Doppelmuffe geschraubt
http://www.teichshop-franken.de/PVC...uffe-Gewindemuffe/Gewindemuffe-1-1-2Zoll.html

Hier hättest du die gekröpfte Variante

http://www.teichshop-franken.de/PVC-Fittings-PVC-Rohr/Winkel-Bogen-158/Gewindewinkel-IGxIG-442/

Dann käme von Außen die diese Tülle für den 2" Schlauch

http://www.teichshop-franken.de/PVC...949/Schlauchtuelle-Aussengewinde-50-7470.html

(die brauchst du auch für den CS).

Dann eben noch die Gummidichtungen und die Kunststoffscheiben...

Das ganze Drum wird keine 10,- € kosten!

Gruß Nori




Gruß Nori


----------



## Susanne (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Ah - noch ein Erfolgserlebnis vor dem Schlafengehen 

Ich warte jetzt einfach mal, bis die Geräte alle da sind. Dann kann ich mir sicher besser vorstellen, was da dran muss, um die Zoll zu erhöhen oder zu reduzieren.

UV + CS hab ich schon bestellt, ebenso Filtermatte PP! 10 und die Zugschieber + ja die Kiste. Dann kann ich schonmal mit Zusammenbasteln anfangen. Was ich noch nicht bestellt habe ist die Pumpe ... jetzt hab ich grad nochmal nach der Ecomax DM 13000 gesucht. Die scheint es aber noch gar nicht zu geben?  Dabei wäre die ja schon geschickt a) wegen der Wassermenge (oder?) und b) wegen dem 2" Anschluss

Ecomax 13000 noch nicht auf dem Markt?

Grad kommt ne Mail, dass Nori was geschrieben hat ... aber jetzt schick ich diesen Post erstmal ab ...


----------



## Susanne (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*



Nori schrieb:


> ...ich hoffe das war verständlich...
> 
> Gruß Nori



Danke schonmal ... zum Denken reichts heute nimmer ... für abstraktes Denken muss ich superfit sein. Ich kaue am Freitag weiter - diese Nuss will ich auch noch knacken und wenn ich dann alles erfolgreich zusammengebaut haben sollte, dann nenn ich mich "geprüfter Technik-Lehrling" mit der Note "ausreichend für Technik im Reihenhausgarten" 

Und nu tatsächlich guts Nächtle

Susanne
 :muede


----------



## fiseloer (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Hallo Susanne,

ich lese hier von Beginn an mit und möchte Dir ein großes Kompliment machen.

Dein Engagement ist bewundernswert, vor allem wenn man bedenkt was Zacky und Nori Dir hier alles in kürzester Zeit um die Ohren hauen. 

Bleib weiter so motiviert und Du wirst am Ende wissen wofür es sich gelohnt hat. 

Ich kämpfe bei meinem Projekt auch gerade mit den Kleinteilen und das ist weitaus komplizierter als man denkt.

Liebe Grüße
Klaus


----------



## joasz (4. Sep. 2013)

Susanne schrieb:


> Juchu ... hab das erste Teil bestellt (die Auer-Kiste). Damit kann ich jetzt den Steg konstruieren, unter den die Technik soll. Hier muss ich mir "nur" überlegen, ob ich es schweißen lasse oder ob ichs aus Alu-Profilen zusammen bau. So solls auf jeden Fall aussehen (siehe Bild).



Hallo Susanne,
Wenn die Anlage auch im Winter betrieben werden soll,  ist die Auerbox nicht tief genug. Du könntest hier 2 Boxen übereinander schrauben, bei der oberen den Boden vorab rausschneiden.
Die Ein- und Ausläufe sollten dann möglich tief liegen. Die Filtermatte könnte dann vielleicht senkrecht oder besser diagonal zwischen Ein u. Auslauf aufgebracht werden, dann könnten die Viecher gleich daran rausklettern. Zur Aussteifung brauchst Du dann aber wahrscheinlich an beiden Seiten eine Medienauflage oder eine steife Matte einklemmen.

Weiterhin viel Spaß bei Deinem Projekt
Besten Gruß 
Joachim 



Gesendet von meinem LG-P760 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Susanne (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*



fiseloer schrieb:


> Hallo Susanne,
> 
> ich lese hier von Beginn an mit und möchte Dir ein großes Kompliment machen.
> 
> Dein Engagement ist bewundernswert, vor allem wenn man bedenkt was Zacky und Nori Dir hier alles in kürzester Zeit um die Ohren hauen.



Hallo Klaus,

das freut mich natürlich zu lesen, dass jemand meine Chaos-Gedankengänge alle mitliest. und danke für das Kompliment! Das größere Kompliment haben aber Zacky und Nori verdient, die sich mit jemand zum Thema Technik auseinandersetzen, die nicht mal eine Tülle von einer Muffe unterscheiden kann - und es trotzdem schaffen, die Hilfe so zu geben, dass ichs auch kapiere ...und durch meine ganzen Nachfragen nicht genervt sind - das finde ich richtig super 

Denken (für die Technik) werde ich erst Freitag wieder, wenn ich wieder daheim bin. Motivation ist aber nicht weg 

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Susanne (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*



joasz schrieb:


> Hallo Susanne,
> Wenn die Anlage auch im Winter betrieben werden soll,  ist die Auerbox nicht tief genug. Du könntest hier 2 Boxen übereinander schrauben, bei der oberen den Boden vorab rausschneiden.




Hallo Joachim, 

die Anlage soll im Winter nicht betrieben werden. Hätte auch leider keinen Platz, 2 Auerboxen übereinander zu schrauben - wobei die Idee natürlich toll ist. Danke auf jeden Fall für den Hinweis.

Hallo auch an alle Mitleser und natürlich an Zacky und Nori!

Was ich mir aber heute schon wegen Winter überlegt habe ist - ob die Rohre im Wasser sowie das Rohr, das von der Pumpe weggeht, was ja bis zur Wasseroberfläche auch voll Wasser sein wird ... auch im Winter ... ob es da beim Einfrieren des Teiches zu Problemen kommen könnte ... und ob die Auer-Box ein einfrieren aushält ... da bin ich echt mal gespannt ... Abbauen wollte ichs eigentlich nicht - nur die Pumpe rausholen und die UV-Anlage + den SC wegbauen.

Was mir heute auch noch durch den Kopf ging war, wie ich eigentlich nach dem CS abfliesen lassen sollte (110er-Anschluss paßt ja nicht an den Ausgang dran) und dass die UV-Anlage auf gleicher Höhe sein muss wie das CS, weils ja im CS gepumpt ankommen muss und die UV-Anlage ja eigentlich nur wie ein Rohr ist ... vom Druck her gesehen ...

Da ich aber nimmer ganz frisch bin - wollte ich eigentlich nur "hallo" gesagt haben  - denken dann wieder am Freitag 

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Nori (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Also ohne zu denken ...
Die UVC ist wie ein Druckfilter - kann also an jede Stelle der gepumpten Leitung eingeschleift werden.
Wenn du im Winter die Pumpe rausnimmst, dann wird sich auch die Leitung(Schlauch zum CS entleeren - wäre vielleicht sogar sinnvoll die ganze "oberirdische" Leitung abzubauen und im Keller zu überwintern.

Übrigens:
Es gibt Sachen die schauen eigentlich recht identisch aus - ihre Eigenschaften unterscheiden sie aber.
Ich persönlich würde mir schon einen richtigen Pumpen-oder Sammelschacht holen - von mir aus von NG.
Es ist wie mit dem Kunststoff bei den Filtergehäusen oder den UVC-Klärern - die Billigheimer werden spröde und die qualitativ hochwertigen (und nat. teureren) Teile halten ewig.
Ich würde hier auf Nummer Sicher gehen und Qualität einkaufen.

Schau dir mal das CS-Gehäuse an - das ist auch keine billige "Auer-Box" sondern ein hochwertiges GFK-Gehäuse - genau wie das Spaltsieb nicht mit irgendwelchen Edelstahl-Siebmatten zu vergleichen ist.

Gruß Nori


----------



## joasz (4. Sep. 2013)

Nori schrieb:


> Also ohne zu denken ...
> Die UVC ist wie ein Druckfilter - kann also an jede Stelle der gepumpten Leitung eingeschleift werden.
> Wenn du im Winter die Pumpe rausnimmst, dann wird sich auch die Leitung(Schlauch zum CS entleeren - wäre vielleicht sogar sinnvoll die ganze "oberirdische" Leitung abzubauen und im Keller zu überwintern.
> 
> ...



Hallo Nori,
Der Pumpenschacht u. der Zielsaugsammler von NG sind  auch nichts anderes als Euroboxen, wie die von Auer. Sind natürlich Sonderanfertigungen (Trennwände, 2 übereinander verschweißt etc.) , aber Material u. Maße sind gleich.

Lieben Gruß
Joachim 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P760 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zacky (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*



Susanne schrieb:


> - ob die Rohre im Wasser sowie das Rohr, das von der Pumpe weggeht, was ja bis zur Wasseroberfläche auch voll Wasser sein wird ... auch im Winter ... ob es da beim Einfrieren des Teiches zu Problemen kommen könnte ... und ob die Auer-Box ein einfrieren aushält ... da bin ich echt mal gespannt ... Abbauen wollte ichs eigentlich nicht - nur die Pumpe rausholen und die UV-Anlage + den SC wegbauen.



...wenn Du, wie wir geplant hatten, an den Einläufen in die 1.Box die Zugschieber dran hast und schließt, kannst Du alle darauf folgenden Teile vom Wasser entleeren...ich würde dann zur Sicherheit (je nachdem wie tief die Einläufe dann und Zugschieber unter Wasser sind) in diesen Bereich einen Lüfterstein hängen, der dafür sorgt, dass dort nix einfriert...



Susanne schrieb:


> Was mir heute auch noch durch den Kopf ging war, wie ich eigentlich nach dem CS abfliesen lassen sollte (110er-Anschluss paßt ja nicht an den Ausgang dran) und dass die UV-Anlage auf gleicher Höhe sein muss wie das CS, weils ja im CS gepumpt ankommen muss und die UV-Anlage ja eigentlich nur wie ein Rohr ist ... vom Druck her gesehen ...



...wie Nori schon sagte, die Einbauhöhe im Kreislauf ist eher unwichtig...das Teil funktioniert wie ein Druck-Rohr...ich würde es jedoch nicht unnötig zu hoch einbauen, da sich das auf die Förderhöhe und Leistung der Pumpe auswirkt...


----------



## Susanne (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Hallo Zusammen (nicht, dass ihr denkt, ich komm heut gar nimmer ins Forum)

auch wenn ich ja erst morgen wieder denken will, heute Abend hats immerhin dazu gereicht, mal eine "Pumpen-Tabelle" zu erstellen, darin Eure Empfehlungen hier oder als Mail sowie noch eine 12 Volt-Pumpe, über die ich grad gestolpert bin (hätte ja was beruhigendes, falls mal jemand im Teich schwimmen wollte oder die Füße reinstrecken will oder so).

Werde mich morgen mal damit beschäftigen, wie die Kurven so auf 1 Meter Förderhöhe aussehen und wieviel der Watt-Unterschied an Stromkosten im Jahr ausmacht (Pumpe wird ja auch nicht durchlaufen) - und dann auch mal die Kaufpreis-Betrachtung mit einfließen lassen. Aber wenn die 12 Volt Pumpe einigermaßen hält, was sie verspricht, dann wäre das mein absoluter Favorit. Die nutzt ja nicht zufällig jemand von Euch?

Wegen morgen bin ich noch hin und her gerissen, ob ich nicht lieber draußen am Teich weiterarbeite und mich bei dem zu erwartenden schlechteren Wetter nächste Woche weiter mit den Teilen beschäftige ... solltet Ihr nichts von mir sehen ... dann bin ich draußen am Bachlauf (weil ohne fertigen Bachlauf läuft auch kein Wasser zurück in den Teich )

Grüßle und guts Nächtle
Susanne


----------



## Poroton (6. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Hallo Susanne,

habe damals auch einige Pumpen aufgelistet:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/37006

Grüße Poroton


----------



## Susanne (6. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Hey - das ist ja eine coole Idee - komisch, dass die nie weitergeführt wurde. Manche Modelle werden ja auch immer wieder überarbeitet.

Hab heute nix recherchiert oder gedacht ... war schön fleißig Mörtel von Hand anmischen und meinen Bachlauf ausbauen. Morgen nochmal ... Technik erst wieder nächste Woche, wenns regnet 

Guts Nächtles Grüßles
Susanne, die grad vom Hochhausfest nebenan kommt - die haben Musik der 60ger Jahre gespielt seit 17 Uhr ... tolle Begleitmusik zum Arbeiten


----------



## Poroton (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Hallo Susanne,

danke für die positive Rückmeldung.
Habe deine Pumpen in das Excel-File mitaufgeführt.

Gruß Poroton


----------



## Susanne (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Hallo Poroton,

habs grad gesehen (es lebe der Benachrichtigungsdienst) Ich glaub, ich muss jetzt gleich mal raus und nachmessen, wie viel Höhenunterschied ich habe. Und dann bei den Topmodellen nochmal schauen, welche denn jetzt wirklich meine künftige Pumpe wird. Ich liebe Excel-Listen - da kann man so schön mit spielen  (zumindestens, wenn die Daten gepflegt sind - klasse, dass Du "meine" Pumpen auch mit aufgenommen hast!!!!!!)

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Susanne (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Hallo Zusammen,

ja, ich leb noch, bin allerdings grad gar nicht am Teich *seufz* - aber Urlaubsvertretung für Kollegen und mein Trauzeuginnen-Job für Freitag raubt mir alle Zeit (auch teils die zum Schlafen).

Aber es gibt trotzdem Neues: 

a) Habe ich mich für eine Pumpe entschieden (dank der Liste von Dir Poroton). Die 12 Volt Pumpe mit 90 Watt gehört in der Langzeitbetrachtung zu den Pumpen, die sehr wenig Energie verbrauchen im Verhältnis zum Wasserumsatz.

b) Die Technik ist jetzt fast vollständig da, Auerbox und die Pumpe fehlen noch und natürlich die Verrohrungsteile. Heute kam die UVC-Anlage :shock - boh ist die groß ... da hatte ich mir null Gedanken gemacht (jaja, es gibt Maße, aber die muss man halt auch lesen). Jetzt muss ich mir überlegen, wie ich das ganze bei mir aufbaue. Um einen 90° Winkel werde ich wohl fast nimmer rum kommen - dabei sollen 90° Winkel ja nicht ideal sein - zumindestens für nach Schwerkraft fließendes Wasser. 

Daher die Frage an Euch: 

Sind 90°-Winkel absolut zu vermeiden oder sind die okay, solange diese im "gepumpten" Wasserkreislauf sind? Dann würde ich nämlich den 90°-Winkel vor die UV-Anlage machen oder nach der UV-Anlage, aber noch vor dem CS. Letztere Variante wäre die geschickteste, dann könnte ich die UV-Anlage an der Garagenwand irgendwie befestigen.

Samstag will ich dann endlich weitermachen, Teichboden für die Rohre vorbereiten (=betonieren oder teilbetonieren) und mir dann die kommende Woche die Teile für die Rohrverlegung berechnen und bestellen. Da hab ich ja noch einen unbearbeiteten Beitrag von Dir Nori - den werde ich dann auch mal ganz genau lesen.

So - nu aber mal das Papier fürs Standesamt-Programm kaufen gehen ... soll ja schön werden, auch wenns "nur" Standesamt wird. Schickt ein bißchen Sonne für Freitag nach Stuttgart!

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Zacky (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Hi Susanne.

Es gibt auch 90°-Bögen!  Von welchen Rohrdurchmessern bzw. wofür sind die 90°-Teile überhaupt!?


----------



## Susanne (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Hi Zacky,

dass es die gibt - das weiß ich (war schon im Baumarkt ) - aber ich hab hier irgendwo im Forum mal gelesen, dass die Durchflussmenge des Wassers aufgrund von Reibungsverlusten reduziert wird und man deswegen größere Rohre besser sind und Winkel zu vermeiden seien. Flache Winkel wären besser, aber "90° sind tödlich" ... und das "tödlich" hab ich so verstanden, dass dann halt sehr viel weniger Wasser um die Ecke fliesst, als es grad aus fliessen würde. Da gings aber um nachlaufendes bzw. fliessendes Wasser und nicht um gepumptes Wasser. Daher frag ich mich jetzt (bzw. Euch ) ob mir der 90° Winkel meine Pumpenkennlinie total verhaut.

Den 90° Winkel brauch ich, weil ich ja irgendwann von der Garagenwand zum Bachlauf abbiegen muss. Ich mach nachher mal ein Foto ...

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Nori (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Ich verwende auch einen 90-er am Filterausgang - ist für mich aber nicht soo schlimm.
Du kannst aber auch 3 Bögen mit 30° nehmen - das beeinflusst den Flow nicht so sehr und du kommst auch auf 90°.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Susanne (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Das ist ne gute Idee - bei Technik steh ich immer saumäßig auf dem Schlauch - is ja eigentlich logisch. Hilft mir auch, besser "um den Baum rum zukommen".

Die Verbindung UV mit CS müßte ganz gut gehen, da der Ausgang UV direkt auf das Loch vom CS zeigt ... hab zwar noch keine Ahnung, wie ich die beiden verbinde - aber scheint auf jeden Fall "gerade aus" zu gehen.

Anders beim Übergang vom Rohr  zum UV. Oder kann man die Anschlussteile (siehe Bild 407) beim UV beliebig drehen, so dass es am einen Ende "seitlich raus" geht, beim Anfang aber "von unten" reinkommt?

Hab mal 3 Bilder drangehängt. UV hab ich noch nicht ausgepackt und das Rohr ist natürlich kein Teich-Rohr, hatte ich aber noch so geschickt da rumliegen und es zeigt wenigstens, dass das Rohr vom Boden nach oben gehen muss.


----------



## einfachichKO (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Bei der Hausentwässerung vermeidet man 1 x 90 ° Bögen um so verstopfungen zu vermeiden.

Diese Methode ist zwar nicht wirklich verboten, entspricht aber nicht den Regeln der Technik im Hoch/Tiefbau.
Das Wasser strömt hier erstmal gegen eine "Wand" und trudelt dann nach der Seite. Mit 2 45° Bögen, oder sogar drei 30° Bögen fliesst das Wasser sehr viel homogener...um das mal so aus zu drücken.


----------



## Susanne (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Hallo Zusammen,

hab heute mal die ersten Rohre ineinander gesteckt .. also die roten für in dem Teich ... boh geht das schwer ... hab mit Föhn und Spülmittel gearbeitet ... hatte eigentlich die Hoffnung, dass ich dann die Rohre in Teich legen kann und dann oben nur noch anstückeln kann, sobald der Steg als "Technikhalter" fertig ist ... aber das kann man ja knicken ... die Rohre muss man ja festhalten wie ein Weltmeister und nass geht da ja gar nix. Hab noch kein Plan, wie ich das logistisch lösen soll ... weil mit dem Steg wird's vermutlich nichts mehr dieses Jahr ... es sei denn, der Herbst ist lange mild. Jetzt bau ich erstmal ein Provisorium - die UV-Anlage und das Spaltsieb bau ich glaub ich erst nächstes Jahr auf ... und schließ jetzt erstmal den Oberflächenskimmer an ... muss nur noch schauen, wie ich da die Verrohrung hinbekomme ... aber nimmer heute Abend ;-)

Grüßle
Susanne, die heute schonmal 3 qmeterchen Wasser auf den Teichboden eingelassen hat ...


----------



## einfachichKO (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*



Susanne schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> hab heute mal die ersten Rohre ineinander gesteckt .. also die roten für in dem Teich ... boh geht das schwer ... hab mit Föhn und Spülmittel gearbeitet ...  ...



Was hast Du denn mit dem Fön gemacht? 

Dafür gibt es extra Gleitmittel, damit geht es erheblich leichter, ruhig ordentlich drauf auf Gummi (innen in der Muffe) und auf das Rohr, einigermaßen gerade ansetzen und dann drücken. Normalerweise flutscht das dann relativ leicht rein.
Spüli kann zwar auch verwendet werden, da mußt aber schon ne Menge drauf  machen weil es ja recht flüssig ist, wohingegen das Gleitmittel eher ne Paste ist, also einfacher zum auftragen.


----------



## meinereiner (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Vaseline als Gleitmittel.
Ist das nicht in jedem Haushalt vorhanden?

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Ulli (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Am besten geht es mit etwas Spucke, das ist rein biologisch und ist immer "zur Hand"... 
Aber die großen Rohre gehen wirklich schwer zusammen und noch schwerer wieder auseinander. 
Ich habe mir mal eine Art 2-teilige Schablone aus Holz zugesägt, um die Teile mit dem Akkuschrauber zusammenzudrücken...

Grüßle
Ulli


----------



## Susanne (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Technik für 80 m³ Teich mit Bachlauf - "Bodensaugstelle" auf Folie*

Hallo Zusammen,

jetzt hab ich auch mal wieder Zeit fürs Forum, Virulusos oder Bazilusos sei Dank. 

Mit den Rohren bin ich nicht wirklich weitergekommen und werde ich dieses Jahr vermutlich auch nicht mehr. "Problem" ist, dass die Rohre ja fest sitze sollten. Das wird aber erst gehen, wenn der Steg fertig ist und ob der Technik-Steg dieses Jahr noch was wird ... ich befürchte nein. Zudem hab ich noch keine Idee, wie ich den großen Kastenskimmer "höhenverstellbar" bekommen soll, wenn ich diesen mit der Auerbox mit Rohren verbunden habe - durch die Rohre wird ja alles steif und unflexibel.

Momentan hab ich die Technik in "Minimalausstattung" am laufen: Der Kastenskimmer steht im Teich, der ja noch nicht voll ist. Der (alte Schlauch vom letzten Teich) verbindet den Kastenskimmer mit dem CompactSieve und von dort geht's dann in Bachlauf. Da der Bachlauf derzeit wegen Nachbetonierarbeiten außer Betrieb ist, hab ich den Kreislauf noch kleiner gemacht: Kastenskimmer im Teich, Schlauch zurück in Teich.

Werde jetzt erst noch etwas "Daten" sammeln. Fakt ist nämlich, dass die Pumpe zwar ordentlich Wasser pumpt, aber ob die reicht, um den Kastenskimmer und einen Bodenablauf ordentlich zum Laufen zu bringen weiß ich auch nicht. Momentan liegt die Pumpe allerdings noch im Kastenskimmer und muss noch ca. 50-60 cm mehr Höhenunterschied verkraften, als wenn der Teich dann mal ganz voll ist.

Dieses Gleitzeug hab ich mir übrigens inzwischen besorgt, musste ja auch die grauen Rohre vom CS zur Quelle verbinden. Ging klasse. Wegen Bau der roten Rohre komm ich dann auf Deine Schablone zurück Ulli 

Grüßle
Susanne


----------

